# 

## Baka890

Witam

Bede ocieplal dach Piana o.k. dach dwuspadowy. chce dac 25cm ocieplenia. dostalem wyceny z roznych firm na rozne piany 

mam do wyboru 

Quadfoam 500 (najdrozsza)
Bayer (troche tansza)
oraz dwie najtansze
PPC 
Polychem

Roznice w cenie sa zauwazalne ale czy w jakosci te piany tez jakos sie roznia? Polychem z tego co widzialem mial klase niepalnosci F wiec go zdyskwalifikowalem chociaz jeden z wykonawcow mowil ze chyba od zeszleo roku maja juz E ale nie byl pewny.

Na ktora z tych Pianek PUR wy byscie sie zdecydowali ? bo ja jestem kompletnie zielony.

----------


## MD.

Też miałem ten sam dylemat. Z tego co się zdążyłem rozeznać to obecnie polskie piany niewiele ustępują tym zachodnim. Polychem ma pianę o klasie palności E. Jak do nich napiszesz to przyślą Ci dokumenty (piana ma symbol 0808NF). Ja jednak chyba decyduję się na pianę prodexu crossin attic soft zer względu na niską sorbcję wody.  Z tego co wiem to są w trakcie uzyskiwania klasyfikacji ogniowej E na tą pianę (albo już ją mają). No i prodex ma dać gwarancję w przeciwieństwie do polychemu.

Moim zdaniem nie warto przepłacać na te amerykańskie czy kanadyjskie wynalazki tym bardziej, że różnica w cenie to 20 zł i więcej za 25 cm grubości. Zresztą co wykonawca to inna opinia  :smile:

----------


## Baka890

MD. dzieki za odpowiedz. czyli rozumiem ze ty jeszcze nie sikales piana tylko tez stoisz przed wyborem? wykonawce masz poleconego czy znalezionego w necie? bo z tym u mnie tez problem...nie mam nikogo z polecenia

----------


## MD.

Witam, tak jestem przed ociepleniem pianą. Jestem jeszcze na etapie przygotowywania dachu. Mam dach deskowany pokryty papą i dachówką więc muszę przygotować szczelinę wentylacyjną między pianą a deskami, żeby powietrze mogło swobodnie hulać  :smile:

----------


## Baka890

No to jestesmy w tym samym miejscu.wlasnie jutro kupuje folie paraprzepuszczalna i moze w weekend zrobie ta szczeline dylatacyjna. 

MD. a nie wiesz jak polychem wyglada z ta absorpcja wody ?

----------


## MD.

Polychem wciąga kilkanaście kilogramów wody na m2 piany a prodex poniżej 1 kg. Przynajmniej tak deklarują producenci. Więc teoretycznie różnica dość spora. Pytanie czy tu nie ma jakiejś ściemy bo z tego co wiem to można to robić według różnych norm.

----------


## Baka890

No wlasnie.obawiam sie ze kazdy producent moze podawac wartosci ktore im wychodza w ich wewnetrznych badaniach..a tak wogole to czy ta absorpcja jest az tak wazna skoro od dachu idzie paraprzepuszczalna potem piana pozniej paroszczelna i plyta k-g. To ile tam moze tej wilgoci wejsc ? :smile: 

Fajnie jakby sie tez wypowiedzial ktos kto ma pianke.caly czas bylem zdecydowany na quadfoam 500 lub ew bayer a teraz juz sam nie wiem czy jest sens doplacac.

----------


## link2jack

*MD.* Możesz podać cene prodex'a ? Mój lokalny wykonawca zaproponował mi polychem systems NG 0808 - 52zł za 20cm. Mocno jednak zastanawiam się nad wełną. Isover 0,033 można kupić poniżej 23zł za 15cm (1m2). 
Planowałem ułożyć w skosach wełny 25cm, a na sufit 15+18 wełny. 
Mam mocno "połamany" dach (lukarny itd) i dlatego zastanawiam się nad pianką - mniejsze ryzyko błędu.

----------


## MD.

Prodex wychodzi ok. 3-5 zł drożej przy tej grubości. Zapytaj znajomego czy polychem daje gwarancję na pianę bo tego w końcu nie ustaliłem. Prodex podobno ma dawać 10 lat gwarancji (podkreślam słowo podobno  :wink:  )

U mnie dach też jest bardzo skomplikowany. Jedyna moja obawa była o drewno jak się po latach będzie pod tą pianą zachowywać. Ale myślę, że zainwestowanie w zrobienie szczeliny wentylacyjnej i dobra wentylacja dachu rozwiąże ten problem  :smile:

----------


## Mariano 59

Drogi Panie MD. , piany amerykańskie i kanadyjskie to nie jakieś tam wynalazki, tylko najlepsze materiały na świecie.
To oni są ze swoimi produktami 30 lat na rynku a nie Polychem czy Prodex, którzy wciąż nie potrafią zrobić dobrej jakościowo piany ...
Pisałem już o swoich perypetiach z wykonawcami , którzy pracują na polskich pianach i nie życzę najgorszemu wrogowi, no chyba, że chcecie płacić na pustki i pęcherze powietrzne a nie za pianę, to ok  :wink: 
Czy wybierając kafelki, piec czy baterię do umywalki też bierzecie najtańszą ?
Ja wybierałem między Icynene a Quadoam500 i wygrał Quadfoam bo wykonawca dał mi dożywotnią gwarancję na produkt i 25 na wykonanie.
Cena również była bardziej przyjazna od Icynene...
Pozdrawiam życząc dobrego wyboru izolacji  :smile:

----------


## link2jack

*Mariano 59*  jaka cena tej Quadfoam ?

----------


## Mariano 59

Izolację robiłem 2 lata temu i wzięli 65 zł/m2 brutto za 20cm, sąsiad robił w grudniu zeszłego roku i wiem, że zapłacił mniej...

----------


## link2jack

*Mariano 59* - fachmanów od kartongipsów zapraszałeś na budowe dwa razy? Raz do przykręcenia wieszaków i poźniej po opiankowaniu?

----------


## Mariano 59

Oczywiście, jeden dzień na wieszaki, jeden na natrysk i po dwóch dniach weszli z płytami...ważne aby podczas natrysku nie było stelażu bo to zwiększa koszt i przedłuża pracę dla ekipy.

----------


## MD.

Drogi Mariano. Najtańszą pianę Icynene o grubości 20 cm znalazłem za 75 zł/m2 a rozmawiałem z kilkudziesięcioma wykonawcami z całej Polski. Dodam, że dach do ocieplenia mam bardzo duży. 2 lata temu jakość pian była kompletnie inna i mówią to wykonawcy, którzy natryskują zarówno te zachodnie jak i polskie piany. Teraz różnice w jakości są znikome albo nie ma żadnych za to w cenie różnica jest duża. Nie przywołuj swojej wiedzy sprzed 2 lat bo w tym temacie dużo się zmieniło.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Wpierw kreci się  wieszaki i montuje stelaż, po czym przed wejściem ekipy od pianki należy go zdemontować, by po natrysku ponownie skręcić do kupy.

----------


## Mariano 59

Drogi MD. , 
Nie interesuje mnie cena Icynene, jak wspomniałem ja mam pianę Quadfoam u siebie.
Z tego co wiem, a robiłem bardzo dogłębną analizę firm bo jestem dociekliwy, to firma produkująca zarówno Quadfoam jak i Icynene ma ogromne doświadczenie i nie porównujmy tego do 2-3 lat doświadczenia konkurencji...szczególnie polskiej.
Popytaj Pan wykonawców, którzy kiedyś robili na polskich pianach a potem na zachodnich co o nich myślą to czar o " żadnej różnicy w jakości "  pryśnie.
Miałem w ręce próbki Polychemu i płonął żywym ogniem jak zapaliłem a zachodnie nie...
Ja nikogo nie będę namawiał do tego czy tamtego, pytacie Panowie na forum co lepsze to mówię, lepsze są piany zza oceanu i koniec kropka.

TomaszS131, dobra ekipa nie robi tego 2x  :wink:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomaszs131

Z tego co piszesz to wnioskuję, że zrobiłeś termowizję, test szczelności budynku i u Ciebie wszystko ok :wink:

----------


## Baka890

*Tomaszs131* a ty jaka piana sikales? bo z tego co sie orientuje to byles zadowolony?

----------


## Tomaszs131

> *Tomaszs131* a ty jaka piana sikales? bo z tego co sie orientuje to byles zadowolony?


ICY, na polską nie dałem się namówić.

----------


## Baka890

Tomaszs131 a co myslisz o quadfoam 500? bo icy ma cene niedostepna jak dla mnie..

----------


## Mariano 59

Termowizję dostałem w gratisie  :wink:  Jest cacy...
Prób szczelności nie robiłem bo to nie dom pasywny...

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Tomaszs131 a co myslisz o quadfoam 500? bo icy ma cene niedostepna jak dla mnie..


Ciężko powiedzieć, porównaj karty produktów. Lambda nie jest najważniejsza.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Termowizję dostałem w gratisie  Jest cacy...
> Prób szczelności nie robiłem bo to nie dom pasywny...


Nie wierzę w gratisy, bo wiesz za darmo to tylko w m... można dostać :wink: 
Firma, która po natrysku piany robi termowizję jest delikatnie mówiąc podejrzana. Tak samo jak w przypadku innych firm, które zajmują się wszystkimi rodzajami instalacji od OC, przez WM po PCI. Miałem raz styczność z taką i sobie odpuściłem.

----------


## MD.

Bede miał niedługo próbki rożnych pianek to zobaczymy palność polskich.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Bede miał niedługo próbki rożnych pianek to zobaczymy palność polskich.


Na nic to. Według mnie będą to ich wzorowe próbki, które nie będą miały nic wspólnego z pianą natryśniętą na miejscu.

----------


## Baka890

A jak myslicie?w kartach techniczbych beda podane wiarygodne dane nt pianki ? Czy tez wziete z probek badawczych a to co natrysna to bedzie niewiadoma?

----------


## Mariano 59

> Nie wierzę w gratisy, bo wiesz za darmo to tylko w m... można dostać
> Firma, która po natrysku piany robi termowizję jest delikatnie mówiąc podejrzana. Tak samo jak w przypadku innych firm, które zajmują się wszystkimi rodzajami instalacji od OC, przez WM po PCI. Miałem raz styczność z taką i sobie odpuściłem.


Tomaszu drogi, termowizję robiła mi zewnętrzna firma , niezwiązana z wykonawcą izolacji, to raz.
Dwa, nie dałbym się namówić na szybkie badanie po natrysku wykonane przez tą samą ekipę, spokojna głowa.
To, że Ty miałeś przykre doświadczenia z nierzetelną firmą u siebie, nie znaczy, że każda inna jest tego pokroju i robi wały.
Nie mąć w głowie ludziom bo kwestia zaufania i lojalności jest w dzisiejszych czasach bardzo łatwo podważalna...internet robi swoją robotę. 

Co do kart technicznych, ludzie na takiej karcie można sobie wszystko wpisać i nijak będzie się to mieć do prawdy.
Badania , atesty, certyfikaty, tylko to Wam zagwarantuje , że piana trzyma parametry.
Z tego co się orientowałem to nie wszystkie piany posiadają aprobatę ITB , której nie można zdobyć od tak...

----------


## Tomaszs131

Dziwi mnie, że jeste na FM od trzech lat i wszystkie twoje posty są na jeden temat. Przez trzy lata można udzielać się, pytać w różnych wątkach, ty uczepiłeś się jednego. Trzy lata temu napisałeś parę postów i dałeś sobie spokój przez kolejne dwa lata. Zero aktywności, teraz powracasz z rewelacjami na temat swojej pianki. Dla mnie to trochę podejżane, reklamujesz pianki z za oceanu, po co, tylko ty znasz odpowiedź na to pytanie.

----------


## Mariano 59

Po 1 - poza internetem, forum , mam prawdziwe życie, które wypełnia mój czas w 99%,
po 2 - udzielam się w wątkach, które dotyczą mnie, pianki oraz takich, w których mam jakiekolwiek pojęcie, maila sprawdzam raz na rok z racji wieku a tutaj odpowiedź , że w wątku o pianie coś się dzieje...
po 3 - Twoja podejrzliwość po raz kolejny jest tutaj widoczna

PS. nie uczepiam się niczego i nikogo...staram się pomóc ale urażona "elyta" forum ma widzę z tym jakiś problem  :big grin:

----------


## mat3006

> Tomaszs131 a co myslisz o quadfoam 500? bo icy ma cene niedostepna jak dla mnie..


Najbliższą ICY pod względem parametrów jest CROSSIN. Uzyskała już z ITB klasyfikację E. W dodatku, nie ma też jednej, nazwijmy to, "słabości". Obecny rok, biorąc pod uwagę bardzo silny rozwój systemów polskich będzie, dla importerów, delikatnie nazywając- "kłopotliwy"  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mariano 59

O jakiej słabości mowa ?

----------


## MD.

No wiec tak. Dzis miałem przyjemność porównania próbek polskiej piany (prodexu) i  demileca. Powiem tak Panie Mariano. Ze swoją wiedza na temat polskich pian zostałeś tam gdy robiłeś u siebie natrysk. Czyli w 2013 roku. Pierwszy z brzegu przykład - palność. Prodex pali sie tak samo jak ta zachodnia. A raczej sie nie pali i gaśnie gdy nie ma źrodła ognia. Wizualnie piany sa praktycznie identyczne.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> No wiec tak. Dzis miałem przyjemność porównania próbek polskiej piany (prodexu) i  demileca. Powiem tak Panie Mariano. Ze swoją wiedza na temat polskich pian zostałeś tam gdy robiłeś u siebie natrysk. Czyli w 2013 roku. Pierwszy z brzegu przykład - palność. Prodex pali sie tak samo jak ta zachodnia. A raczej sie nie pali i gaśnie gdy nie ma źrodła ognia. Wizualnie piany sa praktycznie identyczne.


Zatrzymałeś próbki piany?

----------


## MD.

Tak, mam obydwie próbki.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Tak, mam obydwie próbki.


No to wrzuć fotki, ciekaw jestem jak się prezentują.

----------


## mat3006

> Zatrzymałeś próbki piany?


Panie Tomku,
Panu też mogę przesłać próbki CROSSIN'a ATTIC SOFT (pełna nazwa pianki OK) :smile:  To co wysyłamy jest z regularnej realizacji, bez "tuningu".
Raczej powinniśmy się cieszyć, że jako nacja DAJEMY RADĘ  :smile:

----------


## MD.

> No to wrzuć fotki, ciekaw jestem jak się prezentują.


OK, jak tylko strzele foty to wrzucę.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Panie Tomku,
> Panu też mogę przesłać  To co wysyłamy jest z regularnej realizacji. Raczej powinniśmy się cieszyć, że jako nacja DAJEMY RADĘ


Panie Sławku.
Szkoda fatygi, zdjęcia wystarczą  :yes:

----------


## Mariano 59

> No wiec tak. Dzis miałem przyjemność porównania próbek polskiej piany (prodexu) i  demileca. Powiem tak Panie Mariano. Ze swoją wiedza na temat polskich pian zostałeś tam gdy robiłeś u siebie natrysk. Czyli w 2013 roku. Pierwszy z brzegu przykład - palność. Prodex pali sie tak samo jak ta zachodnia. A raczej sie nie pali i gaśnie gdy nie ma źrodła ognia. Wizualnie piany sa praktycznie identyczne.


Drogi MD.
Jeśli uważasz, że podpalenie zapalniczką kawałka piany jest miarodajne i najważniejsze, a co więcej eliminuje różnice między pianami , to gratuluję wiedzy, którą pewnie posiadasz co nie miara .
Acha...wizualnie to to samo...no to jest tym bardziej miarodajne  :wink: 
Podzwoń do wykonawców, popytaj ludzi a nie tylko powtarzasz, że polska piana jest dobra a inne to zło.
Polecam poczytać o adhezji, oporze dyfuzyjnym oraz testach VOC dla swojego Crossina...Panie wszechwiedzący.
Swoją drogą, chwytliwe wymyślić nową nazwę dla starej piany Ekoprodur, która widocznie się nie sprzedaje bo ma przeciętne parametry.
Nie znasz mnie, nic nie możesz powiedzieć o mojej wiedzy na jakikolwiek temat, więc nie mów mi gdzie zostałem...

----------


## MD.

Problem polega na tym, że Wykonawcy, którzy natryskują zarówno piany zachodnie (Demilec Quadfoam ICynene) i stosują również piany polskie mówią, że nie ma różnicy. Teraz (w przeciwieństwie do do 2013r.) piany muszą mieć atesty, znak CE, deklarację własności użytkowych itp. Weź sobie karty techniczne tych pian i porównaj parametry. Nie ma różnicy na papierze, wizualnie nie ma różnicy. Podpaliłem obydwie piany palnikiem i zachowały się TAK SAMO. Dla mnie nie ma sensu przepłacać.

Aha zachodnie piany nie uważam za zło. Uważam, ze jakościowo są bardzo dobre. Z tym, że są dużo droższe. A jeżeli nie ma różnicy to po co przepłacać? Napisz jakieś konkrety bo narazie to pisze o czymś co było w 2013 roku. Ja się nie upieram przy swoim. Jak narazie podałem konkrety, a Ty tylko gdybasz, że to, że tamto. Jakieś linki do aktualnych badań itp. Twoje dotychczasowe argumenty kompletnie nie przekonują bo opierasz się na zamierzchłej wiedzy.

Co do palności pian to ITB dało polskim pianom (prodex i polychem) dokładnie tą samą klasę palności czyli klasę E.

----------


## MD.

A teraz trochę konkretów właściwości użytkowych dla prodexu i quadfoam:

1. Krótkotrwała nasiąkliwość wodą przy częściowym zanurzeniu wg normy PN-EN 14315-1
a) Quadfoam: brak danych
b) Prodex: 0,85 kg/m2

2. Współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej wg normy PN-EN 14315-1
a) Quadfoam: 3,5
b) Prodex: 3

3. Klasyfikacja w zakresie reakcji na ogień
a) Quadfoam: Bs1d0 (norma PN-EN 13501-1+A1:2010), E (PN-EN 14315-1)
b) Prodex:Bs1d0 (norma PN-EN 13501-1+A1:2010), E (PN-EN 14315-1)

Ja jestem w stanie zapłacić więcej za zachodnie piany ale chciałbym widzieć, że płacę za rzeczywistą różnicę w jakości a nie za wybujałe fantazje Wykonawców, którzy związani są z konkretną pianką i czymś muszą uzasadnić dużo wyższą cenę.

----------


## Mariano 59

Przetniesz sobie swoją polską piankę po natrysku to zobaczysz różnicę. 
Przed wyborem izolacji przeczytałem wszystko co było w sieci w PL i za granicą, rozmawiałem z wieloma wykonawcami, nie tylko tymi co robią na polce ( tacy będą polecać tylko to bo nie potrafią sprzedać piany zachodniej klientowi ) i wiesz co mi mówili, że polska piana jest lepszym rozwiązaniem niż wełna ale jeśli mieliby wybierać między pianami to zawsze wybiorą te zza oceanu.
Bierze się to z wielu czynników, a Ty nie atakuj tylko czytaj ze zrozumieniem co napisałem o adhezji itd.
Z ich relacji bywało tak, że po natrysku polką odpadały całe płaty...a natrysk zimą był całkowicie niewykonalny.
To wykonawcy i pokazali mi próbki pian i ja je przecinałem przy nich...polskie piany miały pustki powietrzne i dziwne rozrosty wewnątrz.
Także nie gadaj o braku konkretów bo ja mówię od początku o konkretach a Ty się starasz przegadywać.
Weź sobie karty techniczne i wrzuć do kosza...liczą się KONKRETY ! 
W ITB piany Prodexu masz podaną np. lambdę 0,040...i tego się trzymajmy.

Idąc dalej, mówisz o palności...
Klasa palności dla całej przegrody z płytą G-K to Bs1-d0 a gdzie dla samej piany ?
Amerykańskie mają E dla samej piany !

Pokaż mi wykonawcę, który mówi, że nie ma różnicy między pianą PL a USA a od razu jego wiarygodność spadnie.
Namawianie na polskie bierze się z walki o klienta, poprzez zaniżanie cen oraz nieumiejętność sprzedaży lepszego a co za tym idzie droższego materiału.
Ale wiesz...Renault to samochód i BMW to też samochód...oba jeżdżą a jednak coś je różni.

----------


## MD.

Przecież Ci napisałem, że polskie mają dla samej piany klasę E (przebadana przez ITB)!!. CZYTAJ CAŁE POSTY ZE ZROZUMIENIEM. 

Kiedy rozmawiałeś z tymi Wykonawcami? W 2013 roku? Teraz też z nimi rozmawiałeś i masz takie same informacje? Wiesz, że jakościowo polskie piany teraz a w 2013 roku to przepaść? Napisz mi konkretne info adekwatne do teraźniejszości a nie zamierzchłych czasów sprzed 3 lat. Dla Wykonawców, którzy stosują zachodnie piany i polskie to wsio ryba co mi natrysną na dach. Nie mają interesu w tym, żeby mnie przekonywać do konkretnej piany. 

Ale OK. Ty wiesz, że polskie piany w 2013 roku były BE. Napisz mi jak jest OBECNIE!

Co do przecinania pian. Jak pisałem mam polską i zachodnią. I wyobraź sobie przecinałem je. I wiesz co? Nie ma żadnych pustek, wolnych przestrzeni. Tak jak wcześniej napisałem wizualnie są identyczne.

Reasumując napisz mi coś o dzisiejszych pianach. Jeżeli opierasz się na zamierzchłych czasach to nie ma sensu kopać się z koniem i na tym kończę.

----------


## Mariano 59

Tutaj masz deklarację zgodności Prodexu : 
http://www.polpur.pl/file/Nr_01-2015-PL.pdf
Ja widzę tutaj klasę palności F !!! 
Skończ już z tym zamierzchłym czasem bo przez rok nic się nie zmieniło na tym polu ( deklaracja z 2015 ) !!

Przecinałeś próbkę...brawo. pewnie na dachu też będziesz miał próbkę...
Kończę bo za stary jestem na przepychanki a Ty wracaj do lektury bo dużo Ci brakuje do dysputy ze mną...

PS. Życzę naprawdę porządnie wykonanej izolacji polską pianą , bo przecież liczy się tylko cena  :big grin:

----------


## MD.

Nie masz żadnych argumentów więc przytaczasz stare deklaracje, które są nieaktualne. Prodex od dwóch tygodni ma badanie ITB w zakresie palności. Nie omieszkam wstawić linka gdy upublicznią dokument. Natomiast Polychem ma taką klasę od zeszłego roku: 

http://www.polychem-systems.com.pl/p...x-ng-0808nf-b2.

http://pianasystemowa.pl/dokumenty/D...-0808NF-B2.pdf

Nie masz bladego pojęcia jak szybko zmieniają się polskie piany. Dalej twierdzę, że nie ma różnicy i przepłacanie byłoby największą głupotą.

----------


## Mariano 59

Przytaczam aktualne...
Więc mówisz, że masz dostęp do nowych, jeszcze nieupublicznionych badań... :wink:  a może Prodex to Ty...
Dziwne, że nie wziąłeś pod uwagę moich konkretnych informacji od wykonawców...albo i nie dziwne w sumie, nie masz po prostu kontrargumentów.
Nie pogrążaj się szczekaczu forumowy bo nie jesteś godnym dla mnie przeciwnikiem.
Tym miłym akcentem kończę z Tobą dywagację bo nie zejdę do tego niskiego poziomu, a Ty dalej przegaduj się, kłóć i udowadniaj sobie swoją pseudo wyższość ...tylko sobie bo reszta userów wie co w trawie piszczy  :big grin:

----------


## MD.

Ktoś kto nie ma merytorycznych argumentów zaczyna schylać się do argumentów ad personam co właśnie uczyniłeś. Ja się nie zniżę do twojego poziomu. Właśnie pokazałeś swoje prawdziwe oblicze  :smile:  Jestem zwykłym forumowiczem, który stoi przed dylematem czym ocieplić dach, a jeśli pianą to którego producenta. Inni czytający z pewnością wysupłają te konkretne argumenty z twojej strony sprzed 3 lat. Śmiać mi się chce  :smile:  Wiek już masz nie ten co kiedyś i myślenie też coraz słabsze. Powodzenia i pogódź się z tym, że świat idzie do przodu  :smile: 

PS. Napisz do prodexu to przyślą ci wyciąg z badania ITB. No chyba, że uważasz, że jak czegoś nie ma w google to to nie istnieje  :smile:

----------


## Baka890

Z tego co wiem to polychem faktycznie ma od zeszlego roku klase niepelnosci E . Jeden z wykonawcow mi to mowil ale nie byl na 100% pewien bo robi na ianach PCC a nie polychem.  

MD. Czyli ty idziesz w polskie pianki ?

----------


## MD.

Narazie jestem zdecydowany na polską bo nie widzę wystarczających korzyści, żeby przepłacać za amerykańskie bądź kanadyjską. W moim przypadku różnica w koszcie na całym dachu sięga 7 tys. zł. Dla mnie jest to kwota znacząca. Mam czas do lipca, żeby ostatecznie zdecydować.

----------


## Baka890

Ja mam juz metlik w glowie na ta chwile..mam nadzieje ze jeszcze sie ktos wypowie,,moze jakis wykonawca co na roznych rodzajach piany robi..albo ktos kto ma i sobie chwali .zobaczymy

----------


## MD.

Oprócz piany ważny jest również (jak nie ważniejszy) Wykonawca, jakość jego pracy i sprzęt na którym pracuje. Ja znam opinie zarówno użytkowników pian polskich jak i amerykańskich. Nikt nie narzeka, wszyscy zadowoleni  :smile:  Tylko zwykły użytkownik nacodzień już potem nie dostrzega czy piana jest taka czy owaka chyba, że są błędy w wykonawstwie albo nastąpi jakaś awaria na dachu.

----------


## Baka890

No wlasnie tez nie wiem czy odczuje jako zwyklu uzytkownik roznice w tych piankach.... a orientujesz sie jaki sprzet najlepiej zeby mieli wykonawcy?jakiej firmy maszyny?

----------


## MD.

Poniżej zdjęcia próbki piany:

Polska piana prodex:




Piana Demilec:

----------


## Baka890

Ja nie widze roznicy. Prodex to to samo co pcc? Czy cos pomieszalem?

----------


## perry_84

Ja również jestem przed wyborem producenta piany. Firma która wstępnie wybralem wykonuje albo na piance firmy Demilec albo na Soudal. Demilec wiadomo dość kosztowna piana ale Soudal cenowo przystępny i niewiele droższy od pianek polskich. Pan wykonawca mówił ze pracuje na tym Soudal ponad 5 lat i porównując wizualnie piankę Demilec i Soudal to strukturowo to samo i parametry rowniez. O polskich piankach ma złe zdanie. Czy może ktoś coś wie więcej o tej piance Soudal bo w necie niewiele znalazłem.

----------


## mat3006

> Ja nie widze roznicy. Prodex to to samo co pcc? Czy cos pomieszalem?


Tak, to samo. Może być też CROSSIN.

----------


## Mariano 59

Pierwsze słyszę, aby Soudal robił piany do izolacji natryskowej...
Baka890 a widzisz różnicę między podróbką Iphone a oryginałem na oko ?
Niesamowite, że wybieracie materiał po jego wyglądzie a nie parametrach, atestach i opinii wykonawców/klientów.

----------


## MD.

Parametry i atesty dawno zostały sprawdzone. Kilka postów wstecz przytoczyłem ci porównanie parametrów twojej wybitnej piany i polskiego odpowiednika to napisałeś, że można je do kosza wyrzucić. A teraz nagle są ważne?  :smile:  Opinie wykonawców natryskujących różne piany są jednoznaczne: nie ma różnicy. Nie wiem co jeszcze trzeba napisać, żebyś zrozumiał, że 2013 rok już dawno minął  :smile:  próbka piany to jest ostatni element tej układanki.

----------


## perry_84

No a jednak Soudal robi. Bardzo mało informacji jest na polskich stronach odnośnie piany, ale  u zachodnich naszych sąsiadów już jest trochę więcej o tej pianie: TDS - Soudafoam SPF o3, mam kartę charakterystyki tej piany to jedyny minus to klasa palności F.

----------


## perry_84

No a ja zapytam z innej beczki. Jak już rozmawiamy o pianach. To która jest lepsza pianka Icynene LD-C-50 czy Demilec sealection 500. Lambda prawie taka sama, ale ta nasiąkliwość wody jakaś taka duża w demilecu i to mi trochę nie odpowiada. Aczkolwiek Demilec daje gwarancję dożywotnią, a Icynene na 25 lat. Nie mogę się zdecydować. Którą wybrać???

----------


## Baka890

Dzis dostalem namiar na fachowca z polecenia. na moje pytaniena jakich pianach pracuja odpowiedzial "latami pracowalismy na pianach quadfoam ale potem w tej firmie pojawily sie jakies zawirowania kadrowe i przenieslismy sie na polskie pcc i polychem i przy nich zostalismy.gdyby w firmie od quadfoam nie zaczely sie problemy to nadal pracowalibysmy na tej piance bo balibysmy sie polskich.ale sprobowalismy i juz zostalismy" ja mysle ze zostane przy pcc.

----------


## mat3006

> Dzis dostalem namiar na fachowca z polecenia. na moje pytaniena jakich pianach pracuja odpowiedzial "latami pracowalismy na pianach quadfoam ale potem w tej firmie pojawily sie jakies zawirowania kadrowe i przenieslismy sie na polskie pcc i polychem i przy nich zostalismy.gdyby w firmie od quadfoam nie zaczely sie problemy to nadal pracowalibysmy na tej piance bo balibysmy sie polskich.ale sprobowalismy i juz zostalismy" ja mysle ze zostane przy pcc.


Z tymi wieloma "latami pracy" na Quadzie to trochę przesady. Została, o ile się nie mylę wprowadzona na rynek w 2013/14. Co do zawirowań to raczej były w strukturach dystrybucyjnych Demilec'a. A co do jakości i różnic między polskimi piankami (zwłaszcza jedną) a importowanymi zza oceanu już się wypowiadałem. W miarę "uciekania" rynku, nie takie rzeczy będą opowiadane przez importerów.

----------


## Antymateria

Myślę o pianie do ocieplenia poddasza, ale boję się, że w po paru latach (może 5,10,15) materiał straci swe właściwości. O tym mało kto pisze. Wszyscy myślą o lambdzie, kosztach, rodzaju piany itd itp.

Bardzo chętnie przestudiowałbym jakieś rzetelne i niezależne badania na temat starzenia się tego produktu. Handlowies/sprzedawca powie nam, że wszystko jest ok, super, cacy. Za 10-15 lat jego firma może zwinąć się 3 razy a inwestor obudzi się z potrzebą naprawy izolacji dachu za XX tyś zł. 

Jak sprawa się ma co do trwałości piany? Są jakieś badania? Czy tylko zapewnienia producentów i 'gwarancje' oraz wiara inwestora, że będzie ok?

----------


## MD.

O ile wiem to lambda piany podawana jest z uwzględnieniem 25 letniego okresu starzenia.

----------


## Antymateria

> O ile wiem to lambda piany podawana jest z uwzględnieniem 25 letniego okresu starzenia.


Czy poparte jest to jakimiś badaniami, testami, eksperymentami? Za 10 lat firma może już nie istnieć lub działać pod 3 nazwą.

Chciałbym poczytać jakieś fachowe badania piany. Wujek google znajduje głównie marketingowy bełkot. W tym spamie sprzedawców można gdzieniegdzie przeczytać o żywotności piany 25-50+lat.

----------


## Mariano 59

> Parametry i atesty dawno zostały sprawdzone. Kilka postów wstecz przytoczyłem ci porównanie parametrów twojej wybitnej piany i polskiego odpowiednika to napisałeś, że można je do kosza wyrzucić. A teraz nagle są ważne?  Opinie wykonawców natryskujących różne piany są jednoznaczne: nie ma różnicy. Nie wiem co jeszcze trzeba napisać, żebyś zrozumiał, że 2013 rok już dawno minął  próbka piany to jest ostatni element tej układanki.


Atesty a nie deklaracje zgodności ... czytaj ze zrozumieniem bo widzę, że tylko atak Ci w głowie, jakie to polskie  :wink: 
Mówisz, że wykonawcy nie widzą różnicy w pianach ? Zrób sobie izolację z taką firmą i na pewno będziesz szczęśliwy...
Świat się nie zmienił przez 2 lata a Ty wciąż się tego czepiasz jakby to było inne stulecie, chłopie zluzuj trochę bo Ci żyłka pęknie  :wink: 
Będziesz miał na dachu wycięte idealne próbki piany czy ciągłą izolację ?

----------


## MD.

A ty Marianku za to widziałeś polskie piany natryśnięte na dach czy widziałeś próbkę od firmy, która musiała Cie przekonać, żebyś zapłacił 50% więcej za to samo? Gwarantuję Ci, że zamieszczę tu próbkę piany zrobioną na moim dachu!!

Marianku żyj dalej w średniowieczu, ja nie mam zamiaru cie do niczego przekonywać. Apropo atestów, ITB daje deklarację zgodności czy może jest to niezależna instytucja, której zadaniem jest obiektywne badanie różnych materiałów? Nie odpowiadaj bo odpowiedź jest znana. Rozumiem, że ITB nic dla Ciebie nie znaczy bo jest w Polsce a dla ciebie liczą się tylko amerykańskie atesty  :smile:

----------


## Mariano 59

Nie musisz mnie przekonywać bo ja już mam izolację na dachu a Ty nie, bo wolisz się napinać w sieci zamiast trzymać konkretów i choć spróbować się lekko dokształcić w temacie  :wink:  
Rób tą polską pianę, na co czekasz ?

----------


## MD.

> Rób tą polską pianę, na co czekasz ?


Jestem na etapie instalacji wewnętrznych, potem tynki, potem układanie podłogówki, wylewka i 1-2 miesiące czekania aż wszystko podeschnie i wilgoci będzie w domu mniej. Zapewniam Cie, że do końca lipca polska piana znajdzie się na moim dachu. Widzisz, ja na nic nie czekam tylko poświęcam czas na analizę, rozmowy z wykonawcami, użytkownikami różnych pianek, żeby jak to napisałeś troszeczkę się dokształcić w tym temacie. I jak narazie wszystko wskazuje na to, że zachodnie dużo droższe piany nie mają przewagi nad polskimi poza oczywiście ceną  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Atesty a nie deklaracje zgodności ... czytaj ze zrozumieniem bo widzę, że tylko atak Ci w głowie, jakie to polskie 
> Mówisz, że wykonawcy nie widzą różnicy w pianach ? Zrób sobie izolację z taką firmą i na pewno będziesz szczęśliwy...
> Świat się nie zmienił przez 2 lata a Ty wciąż się tego czepiasz jakby to było inne stulecie, chłopie zluzuj trochę bo Ci żyłka pęknie 
> Będziesz miał na dachu wycięte idealne próbki piany czy ciągłą izolację ?


Pozwolę sobie jednak się wtrącić a może trochę rozjaśnię. Oczywiście tym, którzy są na to otwarci...
W dniu 1 listopada 2014 r. kiedy zakończył się przejściowy okres tzw. koegzystencji, jedynie obowiązkową do stosowania pianek natryskowych specyfikacją techniczną stała się zharmonizowana norma PN-EN 14315-1, a jedynym dopuszczalnym oznakowaniem jest etykieta zawierająca znak CE wraz z zestaw deklarowanych (zgodnie z powyższą normą) właściwości pianki. Jedynie badania przeprowadzone przez notyfikowane instytucje badawczo-certyfikujące (np. ITB Polska) stanowią podstawę do wystawienia Deklaracji Właściwości Użytkowych,a na opakowaniach znajdują się właściwe etykiety zawierające m. in. oznakowanie CE.
W deklaracjach tych producenci systemów: zarówno dla pian otwarto-komórkowych, jak i zamknięto-komórkowych podają właściwości – bazujące na postanowieniach ww. normy – które pozwalają stwierdzić, że dla *prawidłowo zaaplikowanej i użytkowanej* pianki (zgodnie z Kartą Techniczną oraz Instrukcją Stosowania) jej parametry zachowują następujące trwałe wartości:
- reakcja na ogień
- wytrzymałość na ściskanie pianki
- deklarowana wartość współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła uwzględnia *efekt starzenia w czasie 25 lat*.
- parametry sorbcji wody
W związku z powyższym uznaje się, że podstawowe parametry pianek spełniających i poddanych obecnej procedurze certyfikacji nie ulegną pogorszeniu szybciej niż po 25 latach jej prawidłowego użytkowania. Wynika z tego, że stosowanie pian natryskowych zbadanych i oznakowanych zgodnie z PN-EN 14315-1 pozwala na pewniejsze – bo oparte na konkretnej, zharmonizowanej (UE) specyfikacji technicznej– przedstawianie potencjalnym inwestorom praktycznych cech izolacji wykonanych z takich pianek PUR.
Mając powyższe na uwadze, możecie i powinniście żądać od firm aplikujących pianki:
- przedstawienia Ci Deklaracji Właściwości Użytkowych odnoszącej się do normy PN-EN 14315-1 dla pianki, którą chcesz kupić i zastosować w swoim domu, jak i na terenie całej Unii Europejskiej
- mimo formalnej ważności Aprobat Technicznych wydanych dla niektórych pianek natryskowych nie mogą one stanowić specyfikacji technicznej wyrobu w świetle zakończenia okresu ich koegzystencji z normą PN EN 14315-1 – roczny okres przejściowy minął właśnie 1. listopada 2014 r.
- skutkiem powyższego jest to, że firmy natryskowe wykonujące aplikacje *muszą wypełniać i przekazywać inwestorowi Deklaracją Aplikatora* zgodną z drugą częścią normy, czyli z PN-EN 14315-2:2013. (to m.in. jeden z symptomów czy macie do czynienia z firmą świadomą aktualnej sytuacji prawnej a nie amatorami).
Porównując tak deklarowane parametry pianek można dojść (o ile nie zakładamy sobie filtra na informacje) do wniosków, że obecnie oferowane polskie systemy , w znacznej części nie ustępują a niektóre, pod wieloma względami, przewyższają, dominujące do tej pory importowane pianki. Z czego raczej, raczej należy się cieszyć niż, bezpodstawnie, podważać. Jeżeli mamy na półce polskie produkty, niegorsze i zaraz tańsze, to sięgajmy po nie. 
Pozdrawiam,
SM

----------


## Mariano 59

Drogi mat3006, te informacje są mi bardzo dobrze znane, co nie zmienia faktu, że nowe zharmonizowane normy dają pole do popisu producentom, którzy ITB nie posiadały lub parametry w nich zawarte są z lekka odmienne od tych w deklaracjach .
Bo czy nie zadeklarować sobie lepszych parametrów aby czymś się wyróżnić...przecież można  :wink: 
Nie atakuję polskich pian bo wciąż taka polska piana będzie lepsza niż jakakolwiek wełna .

----------


## Trivet

Studiując temat piany można zgłupieć :/ to tak na początek. Z różnych wątków można wywnioskować, że zagraniczne najlepsze to:
Quadfoam, Icynene LD-C-50 czy Demilec sealection 500 czy wg. norm o których piszecie występują w nich jakieś różnice?

Wszyscy zwracają uwagę na:
a) nasiąkliwość wody - im mniej tym lepiej
b) Współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej
c) Klasyfikacja w zakresie reakcji na ogień

Kolega MD. przytoczył już normy dla pian:

"1. Krótkotrwała nasiąkliwość wodą przy częściowym zanurzeniu wg normy PN-EN 14315-1
a) Quadfoam: brak danych
b) Prodex: 0,85 kg/m2

2. Współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej wg normy PN-EN 14315-1
a) Quadfoam: 3,5
b) Prodex: 3

3. Klasyfikacja w zakresie reakcji na ogień
a) Quadfoam: Bs1d0 (norma PN-EN 13501-1+A1:2010), E (PN-EN 14315-1)
b) Prodex:Bs1d0 (norma PN-EN 13501-1+A1:2010), E (PN-EN 14315-1)"

Jak te parametry wypadają w pozostałych polskich pianach?
Polychem PUREX NG-0808NF-B2

Czy ewentualnie o którymś istotnym polskim producencie zapomniałem?
Jak można by je ułożyć chronologiczne wq parametrów od najwyższej, może to ułatwi wybór.

Na koniec pytanie czy najpierw kłaść pianę czy tynki? Jak chronologiczne powinno wyglądać wykończenie poddasza? Jeden z wykonawców powiedział, że lepiej, że tynków nie ma bo pianą się brudzi, ale z drugiej strony tynki schną wydzielając dużo wilgoci?

Pozdrawiam,
Damian

----------


## mat3006

> Drogi mat3006, te informacje są mi bardzo dobrze znane, co nie zmienia faktu, że nowe zharmonizowane normy dają pole do popisu producentom, którzy ITB nie posiadały lub parametry w nich zawarte są z lekka odmienne od tych w deklaracjach .
> Bo czy nie zadeklarować sobie lepszych parametrów aby czymś się wyróżnić...przecież można 
> Nie atakuję polskich pian bo wciąż taka polska piana będzie lepsza niż jakakolwiek wełna .


Zauważam istotną niewiedzę i mam nadzieję, że jest to wyłącznie niewiedza a nie tendencja.
Parametry zawarte w DWU (Deklaracja Właściwości Użytkowych) są wynikiem badań przeprowadzonych (w przypadku SYSTEMU 3 w dziedzinie pianek natryskowych PU jest to wyłącznie ITB) przez notyfikowane laboratoria *zewnętrzne*.  Nie wiem czy wymaga to dalszego tłumaczenia. To nie są parametry które Prezes z Dyrektorem przy flaszce ustalili. Wykrycie i wykazanie świadomego łamania tej zasady grożą wysokimi karami dla laboratoriów i instytucji włącznie z możliwością wykreślenia z listy.
Nie wiem z czego wynika opór Kolegi z przyjmowaniem tych informacji. Czyżby bolało, że Polacy doganiają importowaną konkurencję? Doganiają i przeganiają  :smile:  Ja się cieszę, tym bardziej, że ceny które z tego wynikają stwarzają dostępność dla prawie każdego inwestora.
Co do pytania Kolegi Trivet'a. Na rynku dostępna jest jeszcze, z tych posiadających DWU, Purrinova. Jest jeszcze kilka inicjatyw ale nie miałem w ręce ich DWU a o "garażowcach" nie będę pisał.
Co do pytania: kiedy? Zawsze zalecam aby prace "mokre" zostały zakończone a budynek osuszony. Przerwa 4-6 tygodni na osuszenie. Potem ETICS a izolację piankową należy wykonywać bezpośrednio, lub raczej symultanicznie z zabudową poddasza płytami g/k.
Zaproś na oględziny, dobrą ,świadomą zasad dobrej izolacji firmę jak najwcześniej (SSO). Im wcześniej zostaną określone ewentualne błędy które wymagają korekt lub innych rozwiązań tym lepiej.

Pozdrawiam,
SM

----------


## Mariano 59

> Zauważam istotną niewiedzę i mam nadzieję, że jest to wyłącznie niewiedza a nie tendencja.
> Parametry zawarte w DWU (Deklaracja Właściwości Użytkowych) są wynikiem badań przeprowadzonych (w przypadku SYSTEMU 3 w dziedzinie pianek natryskowych PU jest to wyłącznie ITB) przez notyfikowane laboratoria *zewnętrzne*.  Nie wiem czy wymaga to dalszego tłumaczenia. To nie są parametry które Prezes z Dyrektorem przy flaszce ustalili. Wykrycie i wykazanie świadomego łamania tej zasady grożą wysokimi karami dla laboratoriów i instytucji włącznie z możliwością wykreślenia z listy.
> Nie wiem z czego wynika opór Kolegi z przyjmowaniem tych informacji. Czyżby bolało, że Polacy doganiają importowaną konkurencję? Doganiają i przeganiają  Ja się cieszę, tym bardziej, że ceny które z tego wynikają stwarzają dostępność dla prawie każdego inwestora.
> Co do pytania Kolegi Trivet'a. Na rynku dostępna jest jeszcze, z tych posiadających DWU, Purrinova. Jest jeszcze kilka inicjatyw ale nie miałem w ręce ich DWU a o "garażowcach" nie będę pisał.
> Pozdrawiam,
> SM


Hm ciekawe stwierdzenia...jednak całkowicie nieprawdziwe.
Kolega chce błyszczeć wiedzą ale nie do końca jest zorientowany.
Przykład :
- piana Lapolla FoamLok500, deklarowana przenikalność cieplna na poziomie 0,034 - pokaż mi do tego atest ITB albo ekwiwalentny
- piana Lallafom SealGuard, deklarowana przenikalność cieplna 0,037-0,038
- piana Purinova ( a nie Purrinova ) - deklarowana przenikalność cieplna 0,034 ( przy gęstości 18kg bardziej prawdopodobne, ale klasa palności F )
Jak widzisz firmy, które miały się czym pochwalić posiadają ITB lub inne zewnętrzne atesty/certyfikaty.
Niektórzy korzystają z centrów badawczych w Czechach lub Rosji..ciekawe dlaczego  :wink: 
Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale wg nowych norm na każdej budowie powinno się wyciąć próbkę i ją przebadać a deklaracja powinna zostać przedłożona dla klienta na podstawie tej próbki a nie badań laboratoryjnych ( a tym bardziej deklaracji ).
Stąd też bardziej prawdopodobne są dla mnie wartości przykładowe 0,038 niż 0,034 bo taki wynik jest możliwy do osiągnięcia na budowie.

Kolego Trivet, jeśli wykonawca izolacji odradza Ci natrysk po tynkach z uwagi na możliwość ich zapaskudzenia to możesz sobie ich odpuścić.
Porządna firma niezależnie od stanu budowy przyjeżdża i mierzy wilgotność więźby przed natryskiem a tynki ( tak jak u mnie) zabezpiecza.
Ja miałem robiony natrysk 3-4 tygodnie po tynkach , pomiar wilgotności pokazał wartość 15%...

----------


## Trivet

mat3006 kolego budynek jest już wybudowany, a poddasze robię użytkowe, elewacja również jest już położona. Tynki położę pierwsze, choć nie którzy z wykonawców twierdzą, że nie ma to znaczenia.

Napisz jak wg Ciebie powinna wyglądać hierarchia pianek polskich producentów.

Odwiedziło mnie już ze 4 ekipy, a z 8 rozmawiałem, ale szczerze większość z nich np. nie poleca foli paroprzepuszczalnej twierdząc, że pianka oddycha co przeczy stwierdzeniom na tym forum. Są to też ekipy, które ocieplenie takie wykonują od roku co wg. mnie jest to czas bardzo mały, aby nauczyć się dobrze to robić.

Mariano 59 tak też uczyniłem po dzisiejszym ich telefonie. Niestety wysyp wykonawców jest ogromny i znalezienie konkretnego to ciężka sprawa.
Wiem jaką Ty wybrałeś piankę, ale czekam na jedynego wykonawcę, który tą pianą robi i zobaczę co poleci. Z rozmowy wynika, że rzetelny doświadczenie zdobywane na początku w usa, ale jedno małe "ale". Twierdzi, że piana na tyle oddycha, że paroizolacja jest niepotrzebna. Duży nacisk kładzie na to, że wykonanie jest bardzo ważne.


A co sądzicie o piance Bayer Covestro to chyba nowa ich nazwa.

----------


## mat3006

> Hm ciekawe stwierdzenia...jednak całkowicie nieprawdziwe.
> Kolega chce błyszczeć wiedzą ale nie do końca jest zorientowany.
> Przykład :
> - piana Lapolla FoamLok500, deklarowana przenikalność cieplna na poziomie 0,034 - pokaż mi do tego atest ITB albo ekwiwalentny
> - piana Lallafom SealGuard, deklarowana przenikalność cieplna 0,037-0,038
> - piana Purinova ( a nie Purrinova ) - deklarowana przenikalność cieplna 0,034 ( przy gęstości 18kg bardziej prawdopodobne, ale klasa palności F )
> Jak widzisz firmy, które miały się czym pochwalić posiadają ITB lub inne zewnętrzne atesty/certyfikaty.
> Niektórzy korzystają z centrów badawczych w Czechach lub Rosji..ciekawe dlaczego 
> Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale wg nowych norm na każdej budowie powinno się wyciąć próbkę i ją przebadać a deklaracja powinna zostać przedłożona dla klienta na podstawie tej próbki a nie badań laboratoryjnych ( a tym bardziej deklaracji ).
> ...


Hm... Starałem się pisać w sposób przystępny i zrozumiały. To nie jest trudne. Nie wiem co za wartości i z jakich papierków Kolega podaje lae widać, że nie są to DWU w rozumieniu normy. Powszechnie z nimi są mylone Karty Charakterystyki Produktu, gdzie producenci mogą (choć nie powinni) wypisywać różne dziwne rzeczy. Wystarczy się przyjrzeć co macie w ręce i czy jest to *DWU w rozumieniu normy*. Każdy inny papier jest, potencjalną próbą manipulacji.
Proszę o zrozumienie prostego faktu. Po to jest ta norma i DWU żeby doprowadzić m.in. do uporządkowania sytuacji której ofiarą jesteś Ty. Co do wyników lambdy... Nie ma cudów. Pianka OK będzie miała lambdę *starzeniową (25 lat) * na poziomie 0,37-,039, no chyba, że jest dodatkowo niezłym "pijakiem". Wtedy wyląduje dużo wyżej.
Pozdrawiam,
SM
A o co chodzi: "Kolega chce błyszczeć wiedzą ale nie do końca jest zorientowany" ? Proszę mi to wykazać. Bo argumenty, że jakieś firmy coś tam twierdzą itp itd to można włożyć w buty. Z Twoich wypowiedzi raczej wynika tendencyjność bez oparcia w wiedzy.

----------


## Mariano 59

> Hm... Starałem się pisać w sposób przystępny i zrozumiały. To nie jest trudne. Nie wiem co za wartości i z jakich papierków Kolega podaje lae widać, że nie są to DWU w rozumieniu normy. Powszechnie z nimi są mylone Karty Charakterystyki Produktu, gdzie producenci mogą (choć nie powinni) wypisywać różne dziwne rzeczy. Wystarczy się przyjrzeć co macie w ręce i czy jest to *DWU w rozumieniu normy*. Każdy inny papier jest, potencjalną próbą manipulacji.
> Proszę o zrozumienie prostego faktu. Po to jest ta norma i DWU żeby doprowadzić m.in. do uporządkowania sytuacji której ofiarą jesteś Ty. Co do wyników lambdy... Nie ma cudów. Pianka OK będzie miała lambdę *starzeniową (25 lat) * na poziomie 0,37-,039, no chyba, że jest dodatkowo niezłym "pijakiem". Wtedy wyląduje dużo wyżej.
> Pozdrawiam,
> SM
> A o co chodzi: "Kolega chce błyszczeć wiedzą ale nie do końca jest zorientowany" ? Proszę mi to wykazać. Bo argumenty, że jakieś firmy coś tam twierdzą itp itd to można włożyć w buty. Z Twoich wypowiedzi raczej wynika tendencyjność bez oparcia w wiedzy.


Niby ofiarą czego jestem ja ? 
Wybacz ale nie przekonał mnie Twój ostatni wpis za grosz, znowu zero faktów, same marketingowe bzdety...zapętlone w całość.
Ja podaję konkretne firmy, piany, przytaczam normy i atesty.

PS. Jeśli uważasz, że zdanie wykonawcy, który ma przegląd pian lepszą niż Ty, jest nic nie warte, to nie mamy o czym rozmawiać.

Kolego Trivet, z tego co wiem to piana Bayer nie ma nawet badań a klasa palności to F...
Co do paroizolacji, polecam poczytać o przegrodach dachowych i zrobić choć jeden wynik na kalkulatorze cieplno-wilgotnościowym a wyjdzie wszystko jak na tacy . Nie mam czasu na szkolenia a wiedza kosztuje  :wink:

----------


## mat3006

> Ja podaję konkretne firmy, piany, przytaczam normy i atesty.
> 
> PS. Jeśli uważasz, że zdanie wykonawcy, który ma przegląd pian lepszą niż Ty, jest nic nie warte, to nie mamy o czym rozmawiać.


Hehe  :smile:  No comment

----------


## mat3006

> mat3006 kolego budynek jest już wybudowany, a poddasze robię użytkowe, elewacja również jest już położona. Tynki położę pierwsze, choć nie którzy z wykonawców twierdzą, że nie ma to znaczenia.
> 
> Napisz jak wg Ciebie powinna wyglądać hierarchia pianek polskich producentów.
> 
> Odwiedziło mnie już ze 4 ekipy, a z 8 rozmawiałem, ale szczerze większość z nich np. nie poleca foli paroprzepuszczalnej twierdząc, że pianka oddycha co przeczy stwierdzeniom na tym forum. Są to też ekipy, które ocieplenie takie wykonują od roku co wg. mnie jest to czas bardzo mały, aby nauczyć się dobrze to robić.
> 
> Mariano 59 tak też uczyniłem po dzisiejszym ich telefonie. Niestety wysyp wykonawców jest ogromny i znalezienie konkretnego to ciężka sprawa.
> Wiem jaką Ty wybrałeś piankę, ale czekam na jedynego wykonawcę, który tą pianą robi i zobaczę co poleci. Z rozmowy wynika, że rzetelny doświadczenie zdobywane na początku w usa, ale jedno małe "ale". Twierdzi, że piana na tyle oddycha, że paroizolacja jest niepotrzebna. Duży nacisk kładzie na to, że wykonanie jest bardzo ważne.
> 
> ...


Jeżeli chodzi o jakieś tabelki czy rankingi to nie mogę tego zrobić będąc w zgodzie z zasadami na tym forum. 
Co do kolejności prac to opisałem sugerowaną. Jeżeli już jesteś zmuszony do odwrócenia kolejności to musisz zadbać o odprowadzanie wilgoci bo "stęchlak" prawdopodobny.
Nie będę doradzał nt wyboru wykonawcy no bo... wiadomo, jestem stronniczy. Strałem się opisać co powinniście otrzymać jako informację wstępną. Reszta, wiedza, kwalifikacje, jakość sprzętu i referencje z jakości i kultury pracy to chyba nie trzeba się rozpisywać. 
Wracając do pytania to trochę zamieszania i pomyłek. Proszę o opis na PW.
Pozdrawiam,
SM

----------


## Trivet

Kolego mat3006 ponowie pytanie "Napisz jak wg Ciebie powinna wyglądać hierarchia pianek polskich producentów."?

Mariano59 zdaję sobie sprawę, że wiedza kosztuje dlatego korzystam z tego forum  :smile: 
Dlatego paroizolację zastosuję u siebie, pozostaje kwestia znalezienia wykonawcy.

----------


## Mariano 59

> Hehe  No comment


Głębokie stwierdzenie z Twojej strony...potwierdzasz swój poziom i wiedzę  :wink:  

Trivet subiektywnie rzecz ujmując to polki sklasyfikowałbym tak :

1. Crossin
2. Izopianol
3. NG0810

Producentów sobie znajdziesz.

Piany zagraniczne analogicznie :
1. Quadfoam500 / Sealection500
2. Icynene 
3. Togo
4. Bayer/Huntsman/Lapolla

Jest to moje subiektywne zdanie, nikt nie musi się z nim zgadzać ale forum służy wymianie zdań więc...

----------


## MD.

Mariano, głupoty, które wypisujesz świadczą o tym, że szukasz czegokolwiek, żeby tylko udowodnić swoje średniowieczne poglądy. My tu rozmawiamy o polskich pianach, które POSIADAJĄ ODPOWIEDNIE BADANIA I ATESTY wykonane przez niezależne jednostki (np. piany polychem czy prodex). jeżeli uważasz, że jakieś wynalazki, które przytoczyłeś świadczą o wszystkich polskich pianach to gratuluję myślenia.

----------


## Mariano 59

> Mariano, głupoty, które wypisujesz świadczą o tym, że szukasz czegokolwiek, żeby tylko udowodnić swoje średniowieczne poglądy. My tu rozmawiamy o polskich pianach, które POSIADAJĄ ODPOWIEDNIE BADANIA I ATESTY wykonane przez niezależne jednostki (np. piany polychem czy prodex). jeżeli uważasz, że jakieś wynalazki, które przytoczyłeś świadczą o wszystkich polskich pianach to gratuluję myślenia.


A ja mówię o wszystkich pianach dostępnych na rynku bo takie pytania padały w tym wątku.
Jakie wynalazki? rozwiń myśl...
Wszystkie piany o których mówię są dłużej na rynku niż te Twoje polskie cuda więc o czym Ty w ogóle gadasz ?
Poglądy zostaw na inną rozmowę...i nie narzucaj o czym mam pisać boś miałki...

----------


## mat3006

> Głębokie stwierdzenie z Twojej strony...potwierdzasz swój poziom i wiedzę


Dziwny człowiek...
A już dobór a zwłaszcza kolejność importowanych, wiele mówi i tłumaczy.

----------


## Baka890

Trivet. Ja u siebie zostawilem szczeline wentylacyjna mimo ze wykonawcy twierdza ze piana jest paroprzepuszczalna..ale mnie to jakos nie przekonuje..tak samo jak nie przekonuje mnie gdy wiekszosc twierdzi ze ocieplac do kalenicy a strop jetkowy zostawic nieocieplony.ja ocieplam do jetek i strop jetkowy a strych nieuzytkowy zostawiam nie ocieplony(poza scianami szczytowymi na strychu)..jak dla mnie szkoda kasy.

----------


## Trivet

Czym konkretnie różni się Crossin od Prodexu ?

----------


## Mariano 59

> Dziwny człowiek...
> A już dobór a zwłaszcza kolejność importowanych, wiele mówi i tłumaczy.


Chłopie ogarnij się bo ludzie Cię tu czytają  :wink: 
To jest moje subiektywne zdanie...i ch.... Ci do tego !

----------


## MD.

> Czym konkretnie różni się Crossin od Prodexu ?


Niczym,. Prodex to producent pianki Crossin.

----------


## mat3006

> Niczym,. Prodex to producent pianki Crossin.


Odpowiedź: "niczym" jest myląca. Faktem jest że producentem CROSSIN'a jest PCC Prodex natomiast jest kilka różnic między piankami. Fizyczne to wyższa klasa ogniowa ( CROSSIN - E , Ekoprodur 0310 - F), sorbcja na korzyść 0310 ale różnica bardzo mała i dalej to Ekstraklasa. Pod względem klienckim i prawnie to CROSSIN ATTIC SOFT ma 10 lat gwarancji Prodex'u dla wykonań przez AWIN'a (Autoryzowany Wykonawca) a 0310,  w zasadzie wyłącznie 3letnią rękojmię wykonawcy. No chyba, że ktoś większą wagę przykłada do gwarancji *DOŻYWOTNIEJ* Pana Józka na importowaną litewską piankę, spisaną na papierze śniadaniowym  :smile: 
A Mariano mnie nie prowokuj bo postawię publicznie zagadkę n/t podawanej przez Ciebie kolejności importowanych pianek.

----------


## Mariano 59

> Odpowiedź: "niczym" jest myląca. Faktem jest że producentem CROSSIN'a jest PCC Prodex natomiast jest kilka różnic między piankami. Fizyczne to wyższa klasa ogniowa ( CROSSIN - E , Ekoprodur 0310 - F), sorbcja na korzyść 0310 ale różnica bardzo mała i dalej to Ekstraklasa. Pod względem klienckim i prawnie to CROSSIN ATTIC SOFT ma 10 lat gwarancji Prodex'u dla wykonań przez AWIN'a (Autoryzowany Wykonawca) a 0310,  w zasadzie wyłącznie 3letnią rękojmię wykonawcy. No chyba, że ktoś większą wagę przykłada do gwarancji *DOŻYWOTNIEJ* Pana Józka na importowaną litewską piankę, spisaną na papierze śniadaniowym 
> A Mariano mnie nie prowokuj bo postawię publicznie zagadkę n/t podawanej przez Ciebie kolejności importowanych pianek.


Nie strasz bo się ze...sz
Moja lista to moja lista...ja się Twoich polskich super pianek nie czepiam, zrób sobie polką i spoko...tylko nie mąć w głowie innych użytkownikom bo jeszcze Ci uwierzą  :wink:

----------


## MD.

Mariano, poprzez wypowiedzi pokazujesz duże prostactwo. No ale to standardowy wybieg kogoś komu brak merytorycznych argumentów.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

> Chłopie ogarnij się bo ludzie Cię tu czytają 
> To jest moje subiektywne zdanie...i ch.... Ci do tego !


Szokujące !

----------


## Mariano 59

> Mariano, poprzez wypowiedzi pokazujesz duże prostactwo. No ale to standardowy wybieg kogoś komu brak merytorycznych argumentów.


Skoro nie pojąłeś moich argumentów to sam pokazujesz brak logicznego myślenia.
Narzucanie swoich racji jest domeną Polaków, czekam na odwet bo towarzystwo forumowej wzajemnej adoracji działa i musi mieć ostatnie zdanie  :wink:

----------


## szala18

posiada ktoś namiary na rzetelną firmę która wykonuję izolację poddaszy pianą quadfoam quantumm 500 (bo czytając wątek tylko tą pianę należy brać pod uwagę?) która wykona mi również regipsy i plyty osb na poddaszu (kompleksowo całość) ... w rejonie Górnego Śląska ?? 

Możecie też powiedzieć jak kształtują ceny wykonania izolacji pianami od m2 ?? dziękuję

----------


## Tomaszs131

Przykładowe ceny znajdziesz na poprzednich stronach wątku. Co do pianki to pytaj Mariano. Wychodzi na to, że się tym zajmuje...

----------


## Trivet

szala18 - co do cen od 45 do 80 zależnie od piany, oraz wykonawcy. Co do wykonawców możesz jeszcze uderzyć do mat3006.

Ja również mam pytanie odnośnie aprobat technicznych ITB. Posiadam nową z Prodexu S0310 oraz Crossina oraz starą z 2013 "Aprobata Techniczna AT-15-9172/2013" w nowej brakuje mi kilku informacji: zmiana wymiarów liniowych, % po 48 h w temp. +70 C, zmiana wymiarów liniowych, % po 48 h w temp. -20 C, wytrzymałość na rozciąganie prostopadłe do powierzchni czołowych, emisja lotnych związków organicznych. Zastanawiam się na ile są to ważne informacje i czy im wyższe bądź niższe wartości są lepsze? w skrócie jak czytać te parametry?

----------


## mat3006

Czyżby nadszedł czas na watę? Już za styropian się* wzięto* :welcome: 

Pozdrawiam
SM

----------


## Tomaszs131

Szkoda, że nie podali które to firmy nabijały klientów w butelkę.
Pewnie z obawy o pozwy sądowe.

----------


## qosek

hmmm - ciężka decyzja do podjęcia.
Mam ofertę na piany 2-ch producentów:
- Polychem PUREX NG-080NF-B2 (10 000 za 170m2 20cm natrysku)
- Icynene  (13 600 za 170m2 20 cm natrysku)

Z jednej strony doświadczenie i tradycja, z drugiej strony 30% taniej i teoretycznie lepsza lambda (nowy PUREX ma 0,037, Icynene ma 0,03 :cool: . Jakieś rady ?

----------


## Tomaszs131

Wybierz tą, która zapewni Ci lepsze warunki gwarancyjne.

----------


## qosek

wielkie dzięki i piwo dla Ciebie, bo nie pomyślałem by o to pytać.
Kanadyjczycy dają 25 lat gwarancji na piśmie, reszta (polskie, hiszpańskie, etc) tylko to co kodeks cywilny. Czyli wyłania się zwycięzca.

----------


## link2jack

> ... i teoretycznie lepsza lambda (nowy PUREX ma 0,037, Icynene ma 0,03.....


Możesz wrzucić jakiś link w którym jest zapisana lambda 0,037? na stronie polychem znalazłem tylko 0,0398

OK mam
klik

----------


## qosek

Sprawdź PW - podesłałem Ci Deklarację Właściwości Użytkowych tej piany
(ale mimo wszystko ja chyba się zdecyduję na kanadyjską - 25 lat gwarancji robi swoje ... )

----------


## link2jack

Sporą cene masz na NG 0808NF-B2  prawie 59zł. Na tą pianę mam oferty w okolicach 50zł (u mnie 200m2)
Może ze względu na cene bardziej do niej jestem przekonany.
Muszę jednak zonę przekabacić bo ona upiera się przy wełnie

Planowałem 25cm isovera 0,033 w skosy (15cm+10cm) co daje mniej wiecej U=0,14
i 36cm w strop poddasza (2x18cm) U=0,11

Każdy ze sprzedawców deklaruje ze jego 20-22cm pianki okolo U=0,037 będzie lepsze niż wybrane przeze mnie 25-30 wełny, a co do tego to jakoś nie jestem przekonany.

Jak trzeba by spartaczyć ułożenie wełny by tak było...

----------


## mat3006

> wielkie dzięki i piwo dla Ciebie, bo nie pomyślałem by o to pytać.
> Kanadyjczycy dają 25 lat gwarancji na piśmie, reszta (polskie, hiszpańskie, etc) tylko to co kodeks cywilny. Czyli wyłania się zwycięzca.


Co do gwarancji to informacje Kolegi, odnośnie polskich pianek, są błędne. CROSSIN ATTIC SOFT wykonany przez AW ma 10 lat gwarancji producenta systemu. Jest to mniej niż 25 ale to dalej mniej niż DOŻYWOTNIO od P. Staszka  :big grin:  Gwarancja to jedno a wykonawca jest zobligowany do przestrzegania aktualnej normy zharmonizowanej. To już inna para kaloszy.
Wierzcie lub nie ale bardzo niewiele firm natryskowych wie o tej normie a jeszcze mniej stosuje się do jej wymogów. Jakościowych i formalnych.

----------


## Stexxil

> Możesz wrzucić jakiś link w którym jest zapisana lambda 0,037? na stronie polychem znalazłem tylko 0,0398
> 
> OK mam


Takie pytanie - ktoś kiedyś sprawdzał te parametry po natryśnięciu ? Gęstość i lambdę ?
Wiem, że lambdy nie zmierzymy - ale z "bombla" piany można wyciąć sześcian 100x100x100mm lub choć 50x50x50 i zważyć żeby otrzymać prawdziwą gęstość.

Nie obrażajcie się - ale jakoś nie mam przekonania, że gość z plecakiem-spryskiwaczem wchodzi do mnie na budowę wyglądając jak GhostBusters coś mi tam psika na poddaszu i na końcu mówi "ma Pan gęstość 8 kg/m3 i lambdę 0,037" jest wiarygodny. Szczególnie, że w jego interesie jest żeby tej piany - "cukru w cukrze" było mniej :>
My płacimy za cm natrysku a nie ilość zużytej piany. Ona rośnie sobie sama. Jaka jest tolerancja dla tak radośnie rozszerzającej się pianki ? Jak na proces rozszerzania wpływa wilgotność pomieszczenia ? Temperatura otoczenia ?

Poliuretan jest dość kapryśnym tematem i na maszynach kosztujących po parę milionów EUR przy produkcji płyt warstwowych czy też sztywnej pianki poliuretanowej paru ludzi ma co robić by trzymał parametry, a o gęstość na poziomie 30 kg/m3 (a nie 8 kg przy 15 kg dla styropianu) dba kolimat z naciskiem paru ton, a zamiast tego mamy tutaj scenę z filmu GhostBusters :>

I nie rzucajcie mi tutaj laboratoryjnymi aprobatami i kwitami z jednorazowych badań. Papier przyjmie wszystko - ale żyjemy w Polsce i pytam czy ktoś to sprawdza/waży po usłudze ?

----------


## link2jack

Fakt że większość firm proponuje (przynajmiej mi) rozliczenie za natryśnięty centymetr. Jednak są firmy które proponują rozliczenie za zużyty materiał.

----------


## Mariano 59

> Przykładowe ceny znajdziesz na poprzednich stronach wątku. Co do pianki to pytaj Mariano. Wychodzi na to, że się tym zajmuje...


Kolego drogi, polecam również inne zachodnie piany, w tym Demilec i Icynene, więc nie bardzo wiem o co Ci chodzi ?
Zresztą, róbcie na czym chcecie, moje zdanie już znacie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MarekOndak

> Kolego drogi, polecam również inne zachodnie piany, w tym Demilec i Icynene


Mogę potwierdzić, że pianka Icynene to dobra inwestycja, Z Demilec nie miałem styczności. Miałem ocieplane poddasze w lipcu 2013 roku, pianka  była również dodatkowo przycinana nożem pneumatycznym. Dodatkowym jej atutem jest kwestii akustyki - efekty podobne, może nawet nieco lepsze niż w przypadku wełny. Ogólnie miałem wątpliwości co do toksyczności pianki, ale uspokojono mnie, że po zastygnięciu przyjmuje właściwości neutralne. [ :spam: ]

----------


## Baka890

Wracajac do tematu. jestem juz po pianowaniu dachu.Wybralem piane PCC. jak dla mnie wyglada to niezle. przed natryskiem wlasciwym sikneli mi placek na podloge. po zaschnieciu i przecieciu na pol struktora jednolita bez zadnych babelkow. zobaczymy jak sprawdzi sie to w pozniejszym uzytkowaniu. Pozdrawiam
P.S moj wykonawca mowil ze ostatnio robil tez na polychemie ale cos niebardzo by.l zadowolony.nie pamietam juz na co ale narzekal troche.

----------


## MD.

A możesz zdradzić jaka firma robiła Ci natrysk tą pianą i ile zapłaciłeś?

----------


## berm*

> Wracajac do tematu. jestem juz po pianowaniu dachu.Wybralem piane PCC. jak dla mnie wyglada to niezle. przed natryskiem wlasciwym sikneli mi placek na podloge. po zaschnieciu i przecieciu na pol struktora jednolita bez zadnych babelkow. zobaczymy jak sprawdzi sie to w pozniejszym uzytkowaniu. Pozdrawiam
> P.S moj wykonawca mowil ze ostatnio robil tez na polychemie ale cos niebardzo by.l zadowolony.nie pamietam juz na co ale narzekal troche.


byl nie zadowolony bo nie umial ustawic wlasciwych parametrow albo mial trochę zestawu z innej budowy i się już parametry natrysku nie zgadzały   :smile:  
prawda jest taka jak z samochodami - jest pianka premium i to sa pianki amerykańskie oraz pianki ekonom i to są pianki polskie.
My pracujemy na takich i takich i najlepiej ułożona wełna nie umywa się do najtańszej piany i można pisać różne rzeczy ale taka jest prawda - pianka to nowa technologia , szczelnia i bez łączeń , wełna to przestarzałą technologia , która pod wpływem wody wygdnie się jak majtki na śniegu  :smile:  nie ma co porównywać tych technologi .

----------


## sniegu85

Panowie,
skad macie takie dobre ceny na te piany?  :smile: 
Mam do ocieplenia 230m2 i wyceny na 25cm warstwe:
1) Polychem Purex NG-0808 - 16500zl
2) Icynene LDC50 - 22450zl
3) izopianol 03/10 klasa et - 15500zl.
Jestem z woj zachodniopomorskiego.
Poradzcie cos co wybrac bo im wiecej czytam tym bardziej glupieje  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

> Panowie,
> skad macie takie dobre ceny na te piany? 
> Mam do ocieplenia 230m2 i wyceny na 25cm warstwe:
> 1) Polychem Purex NG-0808 - 16500zl
> 2) Icynene LDC50 - 22450zl
> 3) izopianol 03/10 klasa et - 15500zl.
> Jestem z woj zachodniopomorskiego.
> Poradzcie cos co wybrac bo im wiecej czytam tym bardziej glupieje


Minęło dwa lata od natrysku u mnie i jak narazie jestem zadowolony. Dlatego postawiłbym na pozycje numer dwa.

----------


## sniegu85

> Minęło dwa lata od natrysku u mnie i jak narazie jestem zadowolony. Dlatego postawiłbym na pozycje numer dwa.


a co myslisz o cenie???

----------


## Tomaszs131

Ja tyle dwa lata temu nie płaciłem za ICY. 
Wszystko zależy od kursu waluty. Niestety.
Jedno mogę powiedzieć, jestem zadowolony z piany jak i obsługi gwarancyjnej.
Różnica w cenie znaczna nie wiem co bym teraz na Twoim miejscu wybrał. Na dzień dzisiejszy, skreśliłbym Polychem.
Za dużo złego na FM słyszałem na temat ich podwykonawców.

----------


## sniegu85

Icynene znacznie odbiega cena wiec troche mnie to odpycha. Izopianol - klasa palnosci F wiec tez nie za bardzo. Na Polychem mam wycene z firmy Cels...wygladaja na profesjonalnych, byl ich przedstawiciel na budowie...nie wiem sam juz co robic  :bash:

----------


## hubertsain

Izopianol klasy FR ma klasę palności E. [SPAM}.

----------


## MD.

Ja też celowałem w piane o klasie palności E ale powiedzmy sobie szczerze, że E czy F to jeden pies i praktycznie tak samo się pali. Dlatego ja u siebie na zabudowę użyłem te różowe płyty k-g ognioodporne.

----------


## Khag

Cześć, 
Ja mam takie oferty na natrysk pianą 20/25cm dach ma 140mkw: 

1) FoamLok 500 

Lambda - 0,034 W/mK
Gęstość - 8,4 kg/mk3
Współczynnik przewodzenia dyfuzyjnego: 0,252 
Nasiąkliwość wody: b.d 
Cena: 11620 / 13440zł 

2) Izopianol 03/10 FR

Lambda - (0,033 - 0,036) W/mK
Gęstość - 9-14kg/m3
Współczynnik przewodzenia dyfuzyjnego: 0,225
Nasiąkliwość wody: <7,3Kg/m2
Cena: 9500/11500

Mam jeszcze parę wycen ale te same piany i drożej. Więc co brać?

----------


## michalwal1234

Zaczynam żałować, że tutaj wszedłem  :wink:  im dalej czytam lekturę tego wątku tym więcej wątpliwości. Jestem przed położeniem piany, wybrałem pianę *Prodexu - PCC, (Crossin, Ekoprodur S0310)*, szczerze nie zrozumiałe dla mnie są te zależności i różne nazwy. Ale do sedna - wybierałem tą pianę przede wszystkim ze względu na rozsądną cenę i niską nasiąkliwość wodą. Natomiast z znalezionej Aprobaty technicznej (APROBATA TECHNICZNA ITB AT-15-9172/2013) wynika, że nasiąkliwość jest na poziomie <* 9kg/m2* (PN-EN 1609:1999/A1:2006) z kolei z deklaracji własności Nr01-2015-PL jest na poziomie *0,35kg/m2* (PN-EN 14315-1) oraz Crossin Attic Soft-  *0,85kg/m2* (PN-EN 14315-1). Czy czasem nie popełniamy błędu wskazując na bardzo niską nasiąkliwość wodą tej piany mieszając normy i w konsekwencji nie porównujemy "jabłek do jabłek"..?

----------


## Fleszu1

odświeżam wątek. Zmieniło się coś przez 1,5 roku w temacie polskich pian?

Mam kilka ofert, m.in na natrysk pianą firmy Ultrapur



papiery na tą piane raczej ubogie, na stronie producenta jeszcze słabiej

http://www.ultrapur.pl

co o tym sądzicie? mam próbkę tej piany i próbkę Icynene i na oko niczym się nie różnią. wrzuciłem obie do wanny i wyjałem po 15 minutach. Bez różnicy.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jeśli jest problem ze znalezieniem rzetelnej, wiarygodnej dokumentacji (aprobata techniczna ITB) na pianę to lepiej jej unikać.
U mnie jest piana tego drugiego producenta i jak na razie jest wszystko ok. Wydaje się, że znalezienie odpowiedniej, niespełniającej nasze wymagania piany to dopiero połowa sukcesu. Istotny jest sprzęt ekipy i  jest jakość samego natrysku.

----------


## Fleszu1

te 2 zdjęcia dotyczą tej samej piany. aprobaty ITB nie ma lub nie chwalą się nią na stronie.
a jak zweryfikowac sprzęt? każdy powie że ma najlepszy  :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Uważam, że każdy z renomowanych przedstawicieli pian posiada zweryfikowaną przez nich listę polecanych p[rzez siebie firm.
Musieli mieć wcześniej wgląd na jakim sprzęcie owa firma pracuje. Tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje.

----------


## Gucios011

Panowie dostałem ofertę piany Honter EXY 09. Cena 9 tyś za 150m2
Podpowie ktoś czy to dobry wybór i warty tej ceny??
EXY 09	Nr normy 	Wartość 
Opór cieplny R przy grubości 100 mm	 	2,56 (m2.W/K)
Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła λ	ČSN EN 12667	0,0346 (W/m.K)
Deklarowana wartość współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła λD	ČSN EN ISO 10456	0,037 (W/m.K)
Wyliczeniowa wartość współczynnika przewodzenia ciepła λu	ČSN EN ISO 10456	0,039 (W/m.K)
Gęstość pozorna	ČSN EN 1609	0.97 (Kg/m2)
Absorpcja	EN 1609	19,2 (kPa)
Wytrzymałość na ściskanie	EN 826	10,2 (kPa)
Wytrzymałość na rozciąganie	EN 1608	10,1 (kPa)
Zmiana wymiarów poprzeczna	ČSN EN 1604	-0,4 (%)
Zmiana wymiarów podłużna	ČSN EN 1604	-0,4 (%)
Zmiana wymiarów - grubość	ČSN EN 1604	-0,7 (%)
Reakcja na ogień	ČSN EN 13501-1+A1	klasa E
Przyleganie do podkładu	ČSN 73 2577	0,04 (kPa)
Współczynnik przewodzenia dyfuzyjnego δ	 ČSN EN 12086	 0,252
Współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego μ	 ČSN EN 12086	 2,8
Klasyfikacja w zakresie reakcji na ogień	 ČSN EN 13501-1+A1:2010	 B-s1,d0
Oto parametry tej piany... Średnio się znam więc prosił bym was o pomoc/opinie.
Dziękuje

----------


## vendea

Czy możecie doradzić - jaka piana waszym zdaniem lepsza - Purinova Purios ET czy TECNOFOAM G-2008 PU?

----------


## Favor

Purios klasa palności F- palna
Tecno klasa E - samogasnąca

Nasiąkliwość nieznacznie, ale lepiej wypada przy Puriosie, natomiast wg mnie palność ma większe znaczenie  :wink:

----------


## link2jack

> Purios klasa palności F- palna
> Tecno klasa E - samogasnąca
> 
> Nasiąkliwość nieznacznie, ale lepiej wypada przy Puriosie, natomiast wg mnie palność ma większe znaczenie


W takim razie pozostają tylko betonowe skosy. I to nie jest głupi pomysł...

----------


## vendea

ta nasiąkliwość jakaś duża... czy te pianki są dużo tańsze od icynene która ma taką małą nasiąkliwość?

----------


## Favor

Sprawdź piane PCC Prodex Ekoprodur S0310/E - kompromis ceny i jakości  :wink:

----------


## tomics

Też długo się zastanawiałem co wybrać, piana czy wełna? jeśli piana to jaka? jeśli wełna to jaka, ile?
Teraz jestem już po i jestem bardzo zadowolony : Icynene LD-C 50 20-25 cm 170m2  :yes:

----------


## marek2122

Jak cenowo Ci to wyszło?

----------


## tomics

12k

----------


## Fleszu1

Mam do ocieplenia 170m2 dachu. 
jestem po pomiarach przez 3 wykonawców, co ciekawe każdemu wyszła inna powierzchnia.

1)
*H2Foam Lite (ICYNENE LD-C-50)* 

Cena średniej grubości 20-22 cm : 57.90 zł netto     ( 100m2 )
Cena średniej grubości 15-17 cm : 47.90 zł netto     ( 74m2 )
Całość inwestycji wynosi : 9334.60 zł netto 
*10.080 zł brutto*

2)
*CROSSIN*
Cena średniej grubości 25 cm : 64 zł netto     ( 96m2 )
Cena średniej grubości 20 cm : 52 zł netto     ( 74m2 )
Całość inwestycji wynosi : 9992 zł netto 
* 10.791 zł brutto*

3)
*ULTRAPOL RG 03/10* lub *POLYCHEM*
Cena średniej grubości 25 cm : 60 zł netto     ( 96m2 )
Cena średniej grubości 20 cm : 48 zł netto     ( 70m2 )
Całość inwestycji wynosi : 9120 zł netto 
* 9.850 zł brutto*

Do jętek chce ocieplic 25 cm, powyżej jętek 20cm i na zabudowie sufitów położyć warstwę wełny jakieś 15cm. Ewentualnie na jętkach zrobić podłogę z płyt OSB/desek i nie pryskać do szczytów tylko 25cm skosy i powierzchnię poziomą. wtedy wyjdzie piany troche taniej ale dochodzi koszt OSB.

Co byście wybrali?

----------


## Hektor321

Być może ktoś miał do czynienia z pianą  :spam:  od firmy :spam:  , ponieważ znajomy polecił mi firmie, która bazuje na ich pianie, ale widzę że tu na forum się nie pojawiła.

----------


## Favor

Fleszu1, biorąc po uwagę oferty które masz, decydowałbym sie na Icynene, Crossin droższy z słabszymi parametrami (nasiąkliwość, gwarancja), Polychem bądź Ultrapur nieznacznie taniej lecz:
- Polychem: bez względu jaka piana (mają kilka w ofercie), każda będzie znacznie słabsza parametrami, a i w wykonaniu zdarzają się z nią problemy (stabilność materiału zależy od wypuszczonej partii)
-Ultrapur: można powiedzieć nowość na rynku, parametry dobre lecz bardzo ciężka w przetwórstwie (jeśli do dziś nic nie zmienili w formule, to regularnym problemem tej piany jest przyczepność międzywarstwowa - worki powietrzne itp.)

----------


## Hektor321

Dziękuje serdecznie, że czegoś się dowiedziałem. Forum bardzo pomocne !

----------


## Fleszu1

> Fleszu1, biorąc po uwagę oferty które masz, decydowałbym sie na Icynene, Crossin droższy z słabszymi parametrami (nasiąkliwość, gwarancja), Polychem bądź Ultrapur nieznacznie taniej lecz:
> - Polychem: bez względu jaka piana (mają kilka w ofercie), każda będzie znacznie słabsza parametrami, a i w wykonaniu zdarzają się z nią problemy (stabilność materiału zależy od wypuszczonej partii)
> -Ultrapur: można powiedzieć nowość na rynku, parametry dobre lecz bardzo ciężka w przetwórstwie (jeśli do dziś nic nie zmienili w formule, to regularnym problemem tej piany jest przyczepność międzywarstwowa - worki powietrzne itp.)


Zauważ, że crossin wychodzi drożej niż icynene ale przy większej grubości.

Doszła jeszcze jedna opcja (doradzona przez jednego z wykonawców i potwierdzona przez innego) - na jętkach rozciągnąć membranę dachową i natrysnąć na nią pianę jak na skosy (25cm). Wychodzi wtedy mniej do ocieplenia ok 30m2, koszt membrany nieznaczny (ok 40-45m2) i mniejsza kubatura do grzania niż ocieplanie aż po sam szczyt. Na strychu mi nie zależy. Jakieś minusy tego rozwiązania??

----------


## mat3006

> Fleszu1, biorąc po uwagę oferty które masz, *decydowałbym sie na Icynene, Crossin droższy z słabszymi parametrami (nasiąkliwość, gwarancja),* Polychem bądź Ultrapur nieznacznie taniej lecz:
> - Polychem: bez względu jaka piana (mają kilka w ofercie), każda będzie znacznie słabsza parametrami, a i w wykonaniu zdarzają się z nią problemy (stabilność materiału zależy od wypuszczonej partii)
> -Ultrapur: można powiedzieć nowość na rynku, parametry dobre lecz bardzo ciężka w przetwórstwie (jeśli do dziś nic nie zmienili w formule, *to regularnym problemem tej piany jest przyczepność międzywarstwowa - worki powietrzne itp.*)


ad 1. Nie jest to do końca prawda. Parametry Icynene są deklarowane na podstawie dużo wcześniej wydanej Aprobaty Europejskiej gdzie dopuszczoną metodą badania sorpcji wilgoci była tzw. metoda 1. Jest dużo korzystniejsza pod względem wyniku dla deklarowanego parametru. W przypadku Crossin Attic Soft parametr sorbcji, zawarty w Deklaracji Właściwości, został zbadany metodą 2, która jest znacznie mniej korzystna (z grubsza 3-4krotnie). Wyniki badań C.A.S. przeliczone w.g. metody pierwszej dają rekordowo niską sorpcję, na poziomie 0,20 kg/m2. Co do gwarancji to warto uważnie przestudiować zapisy szczegółowe oraz tzw. właściwość terytorialną sądów. Można się mocno zdziwić... Dla mnie solidna, polska gwarancja jest lepsza.
ad 2. Problem z przyleganiem międzywarstwowym dotyczy również (dosyć często) ICY. Sądzę, że może to wynikać z zastosowanych dodatków hydrofobowych.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> ad 1. Nie jest to do końca prawda. Parametry Icynene są deklarowane na podstawie dużo wcześniej wydanej Aprobaty Europejskiej gdzie dopuszczoną metodą badania sorpcji wilgoci była tzw. metoda 1. Jest dużo korzystniejsza pod względem wyniku dla deklarowanego parametru. W przypadku Crossin Attic Soft parametr sorbcji, zawarty w Deklaracji Właściwości, został zbadany metodą 2, która jest znacznie mniej korzystna (z grubsza 3-4krotnie). Wyniki badań C.A.S. przeliczone w.g. metody pierwszej dają rekordowo niską sorpcję, na poziomie 0,20 kg/m2. Co do gwarancji to warto uważnie przestudiować zapisy szczegółowe oraz tzw. właściwość terytorialną sądów. Można się mocno zdziwić... Dla mnie solidna, polska gwarancja jest lepsza.
> *ad 2. Problem z przyleganiem międzywarstwowym dotyczy również (dosyć często) ICY.* Sądzę, że może to wynikać z zastosowanych dodatków hydrofobowych.


Ciekawe, a czym to się objawia? Dosyć często, czyli co drugi natrysk, nie za bardzo rozumiem, chodzi o nieodpowiedni sprzęt natryskowy?

----------


## mat3006

> Ciekawe, a czym to sięąć  objawia? Dosyć często, czyli co drugi natrysk, nie za bardzo rozumiem, chodzi o nieodpowiedni sprzęt natryskowy?


Nie można tego ująć dokładnie. Po prostu się zdarza. ICY nie lubi "dolewek".

----------


## Tomaszs131

Chodzi o powtórny natrysk na wcześniej natryśniętej piany?

----------


## mat3006

Chodzi o natrysk uzupełniający grubość, w miejscach gdzie, z pierwszej warstwy, nie została osiągnięta kontraktowa.

----------


## Tomaszs131

U mnie tak właśnie było, ciekaw jestem jak długo wytrzyma?

----------


## mat3006

> U mnie tak właśnie było, ciekaw jestem jak długo wytrzyma?


Do końca, no może nie świata, ale na pewno żywota budynku. To nie jest wielkie hallo. Może wystąpić punktowo lub nie. Jeżeli uzupełnienie jest wykonywane ze znacznym interwałem (1-2 godz) to z reguły jest OK. Nanoszenie jedna na drugą zbyt szybko może spowodować powstanie takich kieszeni. I nic się z tym nie stanie złego. Pod tym względem zachowanie CAS jest dużo lepsze.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Ale czy takie kieszenie wpływają na parametry takiej piany? Bo rozumiem że powstaje bańka powietrza?

Mam też pytanie jak to z tą nasiąkliwością wody - czy im niższa tym lepiej? Zastanawiam się między Icynene a Quadfoam, Icy niby od lat na rynku,  Quadfoam ciężki do wygooglowania na amerykańskich forach. Z drugiej strony wykonawca Quadfoam straszy że nie da się nalać >25cm Icy, bo się nie lepi sama do siebie. Czyli chyba o tym problemie piszecie w ostatnich postach?

----------


## mat3006

> Ale czy takie kieszenie wpływają na parametry takiej piany? Bo rozumiem że powstaje bańka powietrza?
> 
> Mam też pytanie jak to z tą nasiąkliwością wody - czy im niższa tym lepiej? Zastanawiam się między Icynene a Quadfoam, Icy niby od lat na rynku,  Quadfoam ciężki do wygooglowania na amerykańskich forach. Z drugiej strony wykonawca Quadfoam straszy że nie da się nalać >25cm Icy, bo się nie lepi sama do siebie. Czyli chyba o tym problemie piszecie w ostatnich postach?


Problem jest znany ludziom z branży od kilku lat. Jeżeli "soczewka" ma kształt niewielkiej kieszeni równoległej do płaszczyzny izolacji a łączna grubość izolacji w tym miejscu nie odbiega zdecydowanie od kontraktowej to wpływ żaden lub niewielki.
Co do znaczenia parametru sorbcji wilgoci. Wystarczy rozważyć która pianka lepiej się będzie spisywała za kilkanaście lat, kiedy membrana (o ile jest w układzie) zacznie tracić szczelność...  
Dlaczego nie polskie pianki? Niektóre nie ustępują najlepszym.

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

No oki, lepsza w sumie nie wpijająca, jak coś to po elewacji poznam, że cieknie dach a nie po zalanym GK  :wink: 

Dlaczego nie polskie? Oferta na Crossina 25cm, którą dostałem jest prawie identyczna do Icynene, a firma działa wiele więcej lat na rynku. 
Przy 30cm różnica jest większa, i wykonawcy Icy się tej grubości bardzo nie chcą się podjąć (wg. nich nie ma sensu). Z drugiej strony jak przeliczyłem to faktycznie opłacalność 30cm jest dyskusyjna (chociaż chciałbym wierzyć, że latem mnie te 30cm uchroni przed klimą na poddaszu, wtedy bym piany nie żałował)

----------


## mac82

Witajcie,
Jestem obecnie przed wyborem wykonawcy/produktu na ocieplenie poddasza domu (powierzchnia do ocieplenia 240m2).
Ocieplał będę mniej więcej miesiąc po wylaniu posadzek i po dociepleniu elewacji styropianem (jeszcze się zastanawiam na grubością 15 czy 18, lambda 0,33 grafit).
Grubość piany jaką chce zastosować na całej powierzchni dachu to 20 cm (poddasze użytkowe, na samej górze mały stryszek), w domu będzie wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacją BARTOSZ i dostałem poniższe oferty:
Pianka litewska TOGO - 15000 zł/brutto za całość (62,50 zł za m2)
Pianka SOUDAL SOUDAFOAM SPF o4 - 13850 z/brutto za całość (57,70 zł za m2)
Pianka H2Foam Lite (ICYNENE LD-C-50) - 15400 zł/brutto za całość (64,16 zł za m2)

im dłużej czytam na ten temat, im więcej wykonawców przyjeżdza tym większy mętlik mam w głowie. Szukam rozwiązania optymalnego które będzie sprawdzone, zastanawiałem się nad SOUDALEM (mało info o tym w PL) ale jako jedyna ma klasę palności F (zastanawiam się czy duże różnice są między E i F).
Będę wdzięczny za pomoc w tym temacie, miałem instalować klimatyzację ale póki co odpuszczę, mam nadzieję, że chociaż w minimalnym stopniu piana i WM ograniczą temperaturę na poddaszu, jeśli nie to wtedy będziemy kombinować :smile:

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jakieś okna połaciowe w domu są?

----------


## mac82

> Jakieś okna połaciowe w domu są?


W sumie okien dachowych jest 11, dodatkowo dwie małe kukawki z oknami w kształcie trójkąta)

----------


## mac82

> W sumie okien dachowych jest 11, dodatkowo dwie małe kukawki z oknami w kształcie trójkąta)


 W 3 sypialniach są po dwa okna o wymiarach 78x140 dwuszybowe PCV, w łazience 78x160 dwuszybowe z PCV, nad schodami 78x160 dwuszybowe z PCV, w pokoju małym 1 okno 78x140 dwuszybowe z PCV, na korytarzu i okno 78x140 dwuszybowe z PCV, w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym 78x140 dwuszybowe z PCV.
Dodatkowo w każdej sypialni jest nieduże okno w ksztłacie trójkąta (w kukawce).
Okna fakro to te PTP-V. Chyba dą dwu szybowe.

----------


## Tomaszs131

> W sumie okien dachowych jest 11, dodatkowo dwie małe kukawki z oknami w kształcie trójkąta)


Przy takiej ilości okien dachowych, w okresie letnim będzie Ci bardzo trudno utrzymać w miarę niską temperaturę w domu. Pianka zbytnio nie pomoże, klima na pewno.

----------


## mac82

> Przy takiej ilości okien dachowych, w okresie letnim będzie Ci bardzo trudno utrzymać w miarę niską temperaturę w domu. Pianka zbytnio nie pomoże, klima na pewno.


Właśnie tego się obawiałem, więc na spokojnie ogarnę podłączenie klimatyzacji do domu.

A jesli chodzi o propozycje piany to na co się zdecydować??

----------


## samotnik

> Przy takiej ilości okien dachowych, w okresie letnim będzie Ci bardzo trudno utrzymać w miarę niską temperaturę w domu. Pianka zbytnio nie pomoże, klima na pewno.


To prawda, myśl od razu o klimie. P.S. 20cm pianki to trochę mało, no chyba, że chcesz dołożyć min. 10cm wełny pod to.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Podpytaj o warunki gwarancji, o kontakt z poprzednimi inwestorami. Skontaktuj się z nimi, będzie Ci łatwiej podjąć decyzje.

----------


## mac82

Ogólnie te dwie firmy sprawdzone... nie wiem tylko jak z pianami, stąd moje pytanie na tym forum w którym kierunku pójśc.
Oczywiście cena/znajomość marki przemawia za Soudalem, litewska pianka to dla mnie znak zapytania, jeśli chodzi o Icynene to było o niej trochę na forum.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Ja o Soudalu nic niestety nie słyszałem.

----------


## mac82

Może jest ktoś kto miał doczynienia z tą pianą na docieplenie.
Dla mnie ta litweska jest też zagadką, a cena dosyć spora.

----------


## mac82

chyba raczej temat umarł i nikt więcej nie podpowie na co się zdecydować :smile:

----------


## mac82

kolejne pytanie, bo pojawił się inny wykonawca z pianą PURIOS E
https://purios.com/produkt/purios-e
Cena atrakcyjna, wykonawca chwalony przez innych u których wykonywał, gwarancja 5 lat na jego prace oraz 20 lat na pianę.
Co sądzicie o tym?
Cena w okolicach 59 zł brutto ale w stosunku do poprzedniego wykonawcy wyszły mu inne wartości (wcześniejszy wykonawca wyliczył 237m2, a u niego wyszło 214m2 - może odjął krokwie czy jak, bo nie widzę innego wytłumaczenia), po pierwszym pomiarze powiedziałem, że wartość która mu wyszła jest zbyt niska, zmierzył jeszcze raz i pomylił się o 2metry. Co sądzicie o tej pianie??
214m2 ocieplenia pianą poddasza o grubości 20cm oraz ocieplenie 70m2 sufitu pianą o grubości 10cm wyszło 14000 zł/brutto.
teraz pytanie czy warto??

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

To że wykonywał u innych i był chwalony - też słyszałem ten argument tylko boję się czy jakikolwiek klient tak po prostu oceni pracę wykonawcy. Musiałby ubrać kombinezon i patrzeć jak wykonuje swoją pracę, pewnie wcześniej przechodząc szkolenie.

Co do pian które wymieniłeś - pytanie czy przy różnicy w cenie 2-4zł ma sens ryzykować i szukać piany o której nikt tutaj nie słyszał, albo czy jeden głos za wystarczy byś daną pianę wybrał? Mogę tylko powiedzieć, że mając taki dylemat poszedłem w Icynene. Czy słusznie, Czy przepłaciłem i polska byłaby tak smo dobra, pewnie się nie dowiem  :wink:  Przekonało mnie przede wszystkim doświadczenie producenta.

Z drugiej strony skoro ceny tak podobne, może produkty faktycznie niczym się nie różnią.

----------


## mac82

Różnice w cenie pojawiają się w związku z różnymi pomiarami wykonawców :smile: 

Pianka Icynene 237m2(pomiary wykonawcy ale wiedział o wcześniejszym pomiarze 240m2) ocieplenia poddasza pianą grubości 20cm - 15400 zł
Pianka Togo 240m2 ocieplenia poddasza pianą o grubości 20cm - 15000 zł
Pianka Soudal 237m2(pomiary wykonawcy ale wiedział o wcześniejszym pomiarze 240m2) ocieplenia poddasza pianą grubości 20cm - 13800 zł
Pianka Purios E (Purinova Bydgoszcz) 214m2 ocieplenia poddasza pianą o grubości 20cm (w związku z dużą różnicą w m2 na tle pozostałych kazałem mierzyć drugi raz dach) oraz ocieplenie 70m2 sufitu pianą o grubości 10cm - 14400 zł

I stąd pojawiają się wątpliwości co do rzetelnych pomiarów wykonawcy, wszyscy 3 którzy mają minimum 6 letni staż pracy na pianach, ten ostatni z polecenia przez innych i jak patrzę na wyceny to zastanawiam się na czym one polegają, czy wykonawcy odliczają krokwie które mają 18cm grubości?

----------


## PrzyszłyBudowniczy

Może inni zawyżyli i powinieneś poprosić panów od Togo i Icynene by zmierzyli 214? A nie gościa od Purios by zmierzył 240.  :wink:  Sam żadnemu wykonawcy nie mówiłem ile zmierzyli inni.

----------


## mac82

Gościu od Puriosa dowiedział się po pierwszym pomiarze dowiedział się ze powinno być więcej, zrobił kolejny pomiar i wyszło podobnie (różnica metra). 
Dzwoniłem do puriosa to jest wykonawca autoryzowany, różnica jest duża na pomyłkę. 
Czyli jak dla mnie ktoś chciał mnie orżnąć  :wink:

----------


## Kendra

Witajcie, czy ktoś pomoże w wyborze piany? mam oferty na dwa rodzaje, w tej samej cenie: polską pianę Purex NG-0808NF-B2 ( w karcie zapisano klasę palności E i lambdę 0,037) oraz na niemiecką pianę IQFoam Plus ( klasa palności F, lambda 0,038 - a na stronie Purtecha podają 0,035<?>) Nie bardzo się orientuję w tych wszystkich pozostałych parametrach, ale może ktoś z Was ma wiedzę na temat tych pianek, jakieś doświadczenie  i może coś podpowiedzieć po koleżeńsku  :smile:  Będę ogromnie wdzięczna  :smile:

----------


## mat3006

> Witam,
>  Zajmuję się na co dzień natryskiem pianki i mogę coś o materiałach powiedzieć. Czy pianka Polska czy Amerykańska co wybrać?. W trzech słowach bo niema czasu na wykłady. Parametry jednych i drugich zbliżone. Ceny materiałów różne bo Amerykańskie trzeba sprowadzić to cło + podatki. Jeśli chodzi o Polskich i Europejskich producentów to są wstanie wyprodukować tylko jeden składnik pianki czyli POLIOL drugiego składnika nie są wstanie wyprodukować a od niego wszystko zależy w tym parametry piany. Jest tylko 6 fabryk w Świeci a największa w Chinach. Wiec jeśli już chcecie szukać jakości to pytajcie o ten drugi składnik czyli IZOCJANIAN. Jeśli chodzi o palność to Klasa F próbka spala się do 8 sekund. Klasa E próbka spala się powyżej 8 sekund a 16sekund. Czyli jedno i drugie się spali. Jeśli chodzi o wełnę to jeśli pożar przyjdzie to sznurki się przepalają wełna spada i się żarzy i utrudnia dostęp strażaków.
> Wełna czy Pianka? 
> Montujesz okna 3 szybowe , z zewnątrz 20cm styropianu a tam gdzie najwięcej ucieka ciepła chcesz dawać Wełnę?


Tia... :smile:  Skąd te informacje nt. klas ogniowych?
A co do różnic między piankami. Jest dokładnie odwrotnie. Główne różnice między piankami są w Poly a Izo jest praktycznie jednakowe (różnice są raczej w stabilności i jakości). Niektórzy importerzy zza oceanu ciągną wyłącznie Poly a dokupują w Europie Izo, ze względu na ograniczenie kosztów. Zdziwilibyście się którzy.
Proszę nie bajać głupot. Samo złapanie za pistolet nie czyni " Specjalistycznej Firmy"
SM

----------


## Slawko123

trochę odświeżę temat.

Która piane wybrać?
 Quadfoam 500Crossin Attic SoftIQFoam PlusPUREX NG-0808NF-B2 P
a może jakąś inną?
jestem na etapie wyboru i mam kompletny mętlik.


Doczytałem się również dlaczego są różnice w nasiąkliwością wodą. jedni podają jaka jest nasiąkliwość ze "skórką" i ta z reguły jest poniżej 1kg/m2 a drudzy podają po ścięciu tej "skórki" zewnętrznej, czyli kawałek wycięty ze środka i wtedy nasiąkliwość jest powyżej 10kg/m2.
Wszystko w/g tej samej normy.

----------


## mat3006

> trochę odświeżę temat.
> 
> Która piane wybrać?
>  Quadfoam 500Crossin Attic SoftIQFoam PlusPUREX NG-0808NF-B2 P
> a może jakąś inną?
> jestem na etapie wyboru i mam kompletny mętlik.
> 
> 
> Doczytałem się również dlaczego są różnice w nasiąkliwością wodą. jedni podają jaka jest nasiąkliwość ze "skórką" i ta z reguły jest poniżej 1kg/m2 a drudzy podają po ścięciu tej "skórki" zewnętrznej, czyli kawałek wycięty ze środka i wtedy nasiąkliwość jest powyżej 10kg/m2.
> Wszystko w/g tej samej normy.


Podawać powinni tą która jest w DWU a normowa metoda pomiaru nie wspomina o badaniu od strony "skórki". Po drugie to co ma skórka do rzeczy? Od góry jej nie ma, a to tamtędy będą powstawały zacieki wody. Są trzy pianki o bardzo niskim współczynniku sorbcjii i słusznie Kolega zauważa. To ma znaczenie.
Sugerować producenta nie będę bo jestem stronniczy.
Pozdrav,
SM

----------


## Slawko123

> ............. Po drugie to co ma skórka do rzeczy? Od góry jej nie ma, a to tamtędy będą powstawały zacieki wody.............


A to już z własnej autopsji wiem, ze ma znaczenia. "Skórka" zamyka "pory" i po takiej powierzchni woda spływa. po ścięciu, woda jest wchłaniana.

W jakiejś DWU wyczytałem oba parametry czyli krótkoterminowe(pewnie 24h, tego nie wiem) ze skórką i bez skórki. Rożnica kolosalna, ponad 10-krotna.
Oba pomiary powoływały się na tą samą normę. Nie wiem co w niej jest, bo nie czytałem.

a "skórka" powstaje z każdej strony, nawet z tej co jest przyklejona, tylko nie jest gładka.




> Są trzy pianki o bardzo niskim współczynniku sorbcjii i słusznie Kolega zauważa. To ma znaczenie.
> Sugerować producenta nie będę bo jestem stronniczy.


Śmiało, możesz podać, jak nie tu, to na priv.

----------


## mat3006

> A to już z własnej autopsji wiem, ze ma znaczenia. "Skórka" zamyka "pory" i po takiej powierzchni woda spływa. po ścięciu, woda jest wchłaniana.
> 
> W jakiejś DWU wyczytałem oba parametry czyli krótkoterminowe(pewnie 24h, tego nie wiem) ze skórką i bez skórki. Rożnica kolosalna, ponad 10-krotna.
> Oba pomiary powoływały się na tą samą normę. Nie wiem co w niej jest, bo nie czytałem.
> 
> a "skórka" powstaje z każdej strony, nawet z tej co jest przyklejona, tylko nie jest gładka.


Ciężko nazwać powierzchnie którą zobaczymy po oderwaniu od membrany skórką. Brakuje jej kilku cech a zwłaszcza zamykającego strukturę lica.
Powoływanie się na wyniki sorbcji ze skórką nie ma o tyle sensu, że problem namakania występuje wskutek zacieków od góry i tam pianka nie jest zamknięta licem.
Nota bene byłoby to raczej niewskazane ze względu na ograniczenie dyfuzji do góry i powodować mogłoby wystąpienie kondensatu.Brak skórki nie jest też automatycznym powodem nasiąkania wodą i dlatego lepiej zastosować piankę która strukturalnie lub z innych przyczyn (domieszki) ma wybitnie ograniczoną sorbcję wody na tle większości.
Co do parametrów w Deklaracji Właściwości to łatwo zauważyć, że jeżeli producent nie ma za bardzo czym się pochwalić w zakresie podstawowej sorbcji to wrzuca tą ze skórką bo może "ciemny lud nie zauważy"  :smile: . 
Pozdrav,
SM

----------


## Slawko123

> Ciężko nazwać powierzchnie którą zobaczymy po oderwaniu od membrany skórką.


bo skórkę odrywamy z membraną



> Co do parametrów w Deklaracji Właściwości to łatwo zauważyć, że jeżeli  producent nie ma za bardzo czym się pochwalić w zakresie podstawowej  sorbcji to wrzuca tą ze skórką bo może "ciemny lud nie zauważy"


no właśnie, problem w tym, ze ogólnie żaden producent nie podaje czy to jest ze skórką, czy bez.
Nie zastanawiałbym się nad tym, gdybym nie znalazł w jednej z deklaracji obu wartości dla tej samej pianki. niestety nie pamiętam jaki to producent.
Akurat jestem na etapie wyboru i tak przeszukuje internet. Ogólnie mam mętlik w głowie jak diabli.

----------


## jacogi

Witam, wiem  , że nie na temat, ale chciałabym w końcu wiedzieć , czy można natrysk zrobić  na deskowanie. Tu wypowiada się wielu inwestorów , którzy już są " po". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Jeśli deskowanie z zewnątrz zamiast papą przykryte jest folią wysko-paropszepuszczalną to można.

----------


## mat3006

> Witam, wiem  , że nie na temat, ale chciałabym w końcu wiedzieć , czy można natrysk zrobić  na deskowanie. Tu wypowiada się wielu inwestorów , którzy już są " po". Pozdrawiam.


Jak powyżej. Jeżeli deski nie są zamknięte barierą parową od góry to można aplikować bezpośrednio. Oczywiście zakładam, że szczelina jest sprawna czyli działa, czyli m.in. ma wysokość adekwatną do długości połaci.
Pozdrav,
SM

----------


## jacogi

> Jak powyżej. Jeżeli deski nie są zamknięte barierą parową od góry to można aplikować bezpośrednio. Oczywiście zakładam, że szczelina jest sprawna czyli działa, czyli m.in. ma wysokość adekwatną do długości połaci.
> Pozdrav,
> SM


Mam na deskach papę...

----------


## Pytajnick

Jestem właśnie po wizycie przedstawiciela firmy "piankowej"  Czterech wcześniejszych, którzy wpadali na budowę z ofertą nawet nie wiedziało jaką piankę (OK czy ZK) mają , ten wiedzy miał więcej. Zaproponował mi OK bo będzie w niej dolny pas wiązarów, cenowo do przyjęcia 8500zł za 106m2 gr 20cm. Nie wdając się w dalsze szczegóły (firmy, klasy palności itp) mam pewne wątpliwości :
Te 20cm piany ma odpowiadać 30cm wełny o lambdzie 0,032. Tylko...jak to jest liczone, skoro owe piany mają lambdę 0,036 - 0,037?  Przedstawiciel niezbyt mi to wyjaśnił stwierdzeniem - "Tak mamy wyliczone" Wiem, on tylko szuka klientów, nie pracuje tym...ale jakoś mnie taka odpowiedź nie uspokaja.
Może ktoś wie jak to jest obliczane?
Druga sprawa. Piana ZK ma lepszą lambdę itd. Czy na pewno nie można jej dać na dolny pas wiązarów w sytuacji, kiedy będzie pokrywał deski na max 2/3 ich szerokości a są przecież o wiele lepiej wysuszone niż drewno na tradycyjną więźbę?

----------


## Kaizen

> e 20cm piany ma odpowiadać 30cm wełny o lambdzie 0,032. Tylko...jak to jest liczone, skoro owe piany mają lambdę 0,036 - 0,037?  Przedstawiciel niezbyt mi to wyjaśnił stwierdzeniem - "Tak mamy wyliczone" Wiem, on tylko szuka klientów, nie pracuje tym...ale jakoś mnie taka odpowiedź nie uspokaja.


Marketing panie. 20cm piany 0,037 na połaci to U=0,223. Znacznie poniżej wymaganych Rozporządzeniem w sprawie WT 0,18.

Jak ma tak wyliczone, niech da Ci na to kwit z podpisami, żebyś nie miał problemu z odbiorem, jak wpiszesz w oświadczeniu (u mnie do zgłoszenia musiałem się podpisać pod takimi danymi) ile wychodzi.

ZK nie jest paroprzepuszczalna - nie odważyłbym się dać na drewno. Do tego jest sztywna - a dach pracuje. Więc grozi jej pękanie. Poszukaj - były fotki takiej sytuacji na FM.

----------


## Slawko123

> Te 20cm piany ma odpowiadać 30cm wełny o lambdzie 0,032.*


raczej odwrotnie.


20 cm piany o lambdzie 0,037 odpowiada dokładnie 20 cm wełny o lambdzie 0.037.
Jedynie co to piana OK ma dużo mniejszą przenikalnosc zarówno pary wodnej jak i powietrza. Ogólnie jest szczelniejsza.
Wełnę musiałbyś dokładnie opatulic jakąś folią/membraną aby uzyskać taką samą przenikalnosc dla pary i powietrza. Szczelności nie uzyskasz takiej samej.

No i piana jak nasiaknie wodą to po wyschnięciu będzie jak przed nasiaknieciem, o welnie tego samego nie da się powiedzieć.

----------


## Pytajnick

Czyli znowu ktoś mi kit wciskał ;/
OZC mam liczone na wełnę taką jak w projekcie - Isover Super mata 0,033 (0,11 W/(m2K) i chciałbym się tych parametrów trzymać. Sporo ludzi budujących się w okolicy zachęcało mnie do piany, bo im to zrobili i jest fajnie. No ale...  oni w szczegóły nie wnikali i sami nie wiedzą co mają. Wiedza ograniczona tylko do ilości cm, kosztu i  koloru piany - jedni mają taką różową inni żółtawą, dla mnie to trochę mało  :wink: 
Jak mnie nikt nie przekona faktycznymi parametrami piany lub będzie dwa razy droższa niż wełna, to będę się musiał pogimnastykować z układaniem pomiędzy wieszakami sufitu  :roll eyes:

----------


## tinjap

> Te 20cm piany ma odpowiadać 30cm wełny o lambdzie 0,032. Tylko...jak to jest liczone, skoro owe piany mają lambdę 0,036 - 0,037?


Zapewne kierują się wyliczeniami piany ZK gdyż współczynnik przewodzenia cieplnego pianki PUR ZK wynosi 0,023–0,020 W/(m·K), zaś wełny mineralnej – 0,033-0,040 W/(m·K). Przykładowo warstwa grubości 5 cm pianki PUR odpowiada 9 cm wełny mineralnej (pianka o gęstości 35 kg/metr sześcienny)..

Ja sam się zastanawiam czy nie lepiej pomiędzy krokwie umieścić styropian 031 wciskając go na piankę.

----------


## mat3006

> raczej odwrotnie.
> 
> 
> 20 cm piany o lambdzie 0,037 odpowiada dokładnie 20 cm wełny o lambdzie 0.037.
> Jedynie co to piana OK ma dużo mniejszą przenikalnosc zarówno pary wodnej jak i powietrza. Ogólnie jest szczelniejsza.
> Wełnę musiałbyś dokładnie opatulic jakąś folią/membraną aby uzyskać taką samą przenikalnosc dla pary i powietrza. Szczelności nie uzyskasz takiej samej.
> 
> No i piana jak nasiaknie wodą to po wyschnięciu będzie jak przed nasiaknieciem, o welnie tego samego nie da się powiedzieć.


Nie do końca jest to prawda. Po pierwsze nie zostało uwzględnione, dla waty bardzo duże pogorszenie parametrów izolacyjnych jako funkcji naturalnego zawilgocenia.
Co do przenikalności pary wodnej to pianka OK ma bardzo podobny współczynnik mi (wata 1-2, pianka OK 3-5). Różnica jest drastyczna po porównaniu waty do pianki pod względem parametru przenikalności powietrza. Oczywiście ze wskazaniem na wyższość pianki.
Proszę nie wymieniać jednym cięgiem oporu dla pary wodnej i powietrza. To nie to samo.
Pozdrav,
SM

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie do końca jest to prawda. Po pierwsze nie zostało uwzględnione, dla waty bardzo duże pogorszenie parametrów izolacyjnych jako funkcji naturalnego zawilgocenia.


Niby czemu wełna ma zawilgotnieć, a piana nie?




> Różnica jest drastyczna po porównaniu waty do pianki pod względem parametru przenikalności powietrza. Oczywiście ze wskazaniem na wyższość pianki.


Jak termoizolację masz obłożoną z jednej strony paroizolacją, a z drugiej membraną wysokoparoprzepuszczalną, to skąd ruch powietrza?

----------


## Pytajnick

> Nie do końca jest to prawda. Po pierwsze nie zostało uwzględnione, dla waty bardzo duże pogorszenie parametrów izolacyjnych jako funkcji naturalnego zawilgocenia.
> Co do przenikalności pary wodnej to pianka OK ma bardzo podobny współczynnik mi (wata 1-2, pianka OK 3-5). Różnica jest drastyczna po porównaniu waty do pianki pod względem parametru przenikalności powietrza. Oczywiście ze wskazaniem na wyższość pianki.
> Proszę nie wymieniać jednym cięgiem oporu dla pary wodnej i powietrza. To nie to samo.
> Pozdrav,
> SM


No dobrze, tylko jak audytor liczy mi U przegrody, to też nie uwzględnia pogorszenia parametrów wełny. Dla niego ma być tyle ile mam w projekcie czyli w moim przypadku jest to U = 0,11 W(m2 K) odpowiednik 30cm wełny o lambdzie 0,033. Jak mi wpadają ludzie od pianek na budowę, to mi mówią, że 20cm OK wystarczy. Pytam więc jakiej, o jakiej lambdzie i jak to liczą, bo przecież audytor też mi to wyliczał będzie.  Odpowiedzi w stylu "bo tak się przyjmuje" powodują chęć kopnięcia w zadek odpowiadającego. Odnoszę wrażenie, że urzędy pracy dawały jakąś promocję na urządzenia do aplikacji piany, bo łebków w wieku ok 25lat max mających takie firmy narobiło się sporo w moim rejonie. 
Podejrzewam, że chodzi o koszty z tym wmawianiem, że 20cm wystarczy.  Na mój strop 20cm piany OK wyceniani mi na 8500 - 9200zł , 35cm celulozy 6500-7000 ,a koszt wełny bez robocizny to max 5500.

----------


## mat3006

> Niby czemu wełna ma zawilgotnieć, a piana nie?
> 
> 
> 
> Jak termoizolację masz obłożoną z jednej strony paroizolacją, a z drugiej membraną wysokoparoprzepuszczalną, to skąd ruch powietrza?


ad1. Z powodu łatwości penetrowania waty przez powietrze niosące duży ładunek pary wodnej oraz właściwości materiału jakim są włókna mineralne z roztopionego bazaltu i dolomitu. Są dostępne badania norweskie jak kształtuje się miana współczynnika lambda w funkcji wilgotności. Dla waty dramatyczne.
ad2. Ruch powietrza czyli konwekcja może mieć charakter niewymuszony związany głównie z różnicą gęstości powietrza jako funkcji różnicy temperatury od środka i na zewnątrz izolacji  oraz wymuszonej wynikającej z oddziaływania zewnętrznego (wiatr penetrujący przez nieszczelności membrany spowoduje wymianę ciepłego powietrza na zimne). W obydwu przypadkach wata jest bardzo podatna a pianka NIE ze względu na ogromną różnice oporu powietrznego. Wynosi ona, zależnie od gęstości zastosowanej waty od 1'200 do 12'000 razy. Dobrze wykonana izolacja piankowa, bez zastosowania paroizolacji i zabudowy g/k daje parametry szczelności powietrznej dochodzące do wymagań domów pasywnych. Proponuję spróbować przeprowadzenie takiej próby dla waty bez zastosowania szczelnej paroizolacji.
Pozdrav,
SM

----------


## Kaizen

> ad1. Z powodu łatwości penetrowania waty przez powietrze niosące duży ładunek pary wodnej


Sam pisałeś, ze opór dyfuzyjny nie robi dużej różnicy. Więc czemu piana miałaby nie wilgotnieć? Czy raczej czemu wełna miałaby zawilgotnieć?
Łatwiej o wilgoć w pianie jak ktoś ma papę - bo jak zrobić przy pianie szczelinę wentylacyjną?
A nawet więcej - na membranie również może występować skraplanie i szronienie. Więc nawet pod membraną warto zrobić szczelinę wentylacyjną, żeby izolacja (czy to wełna, czy piana) nie chłonęły skroplin. 
To, że wilgotna izolacja przestaje być izolacją  to oczywiste. Dlatego należy ocieplenie przed tym zabezpieczyć. To, że wełna straci 80% a piana 70% (strzelam) nie jest żadnym argumentem - termoizolacja ma być sucha.





> Są dostępne badania norweskie jak kształtuje się miana współczynnika lambda w funkcji wilgotności. Dla waty dramatyczne.


Podrzucisz? Są tam też wyniki dla piany?





> ad2. Ruch powietrza czyli konwekcja może mieć charakter niewymuszony związany głównie z różnicą gęstości powietrza jako funkcji różnicy temperatury od środka i na zewnątrz izolacji  oraz wymuszonej wynikającej z oddziaływania zewnętrznego (wiatr penetrujący przez nieszczelności membrany spowoduje wymianę ciepłego powietrza na zimne).


Na tym polega termoizolacja, żeby powietrze uwięzić. Czemu membrana miałaby być nieszczelna? Po to się ją skleja, żeby była szczelna.





> W obydwu przypadkach wata jest bardzo podatna a pianka NIE ze względu na ogromną różnice oporu powietrznego.


Żeby powietrze się przedostało przez jakikolwiek materiał musi wystąpić różnica ciśnień. Skoro z jednej i z drugiej strony mamy materiał nie przepuszczający powietrza, nie ma parcia powietrza i powietrze się nie przedostaje.
Jak ktoś nie da poroizolacji, to ma problem niezależnie od tego, jaki materiał termoizolacyjny zastosuje.

----------


## mat3006

Czyli membrana jest pneumo-szczelna? Ciekawe...
W wacie wystąpi ruch powietrza ponieważ powietrze o wyższej temperaturze i niższej gęstości (ogrzane od wewnątrz będzie dążyło do góry, w strone membrany). Mało tego. Będzie również, zgodnie z prawami fizyki przesuwać się pod membraną w kierunku kalenicy. W to miejsce, również w zgodzie z prawami fizyki napłynie pod okapem chłodne, zewnętrzne powietrze aby wyrównać ciśnienie. Totalną bzdurą jest dodatkowe ułatwienie tego procesu poprzez wykonanie dodatkowej szczeliny pomiędzy watą a membraną, To znaczne ułatwienie dla tego niepożądanego zjawiska. Stąd najczęściej na zdjęciach termowizyjnych (oprócz innych błędów) najzimniejsze miejsca są w rejonie połączenia ścianki kolankowej ze skosem. Paroizolacja nie jest warstwą 100% szczelną. Umożliwia w sposób ograniczony przenikanie pary wodnej. Problem w tym że bardzo mały opór powietrzny waty pozwala na szybki przepływ powietrza, o wyższej temperaturze i wilgotności. Wata o zawilgoceniu na poziomie 5-10% traci tragicznie swoją izolacyjność. Współczynnik lambda może wzrosną nawet o 120%. Większość wniosków przedmówcy jest pomieszaniem pojęć i chciejstwa. Nie wiem jaka jest rzeczywista wiedza i doświadczenie ale jak dla mnie nieimponujące.
Odrębną sprawą jest ilość nieszczelności montażu które bezpośrednio przekładają się na lambdę *obliczeniową* waty. Posługiwanie się w porównaniach lambdą deklarowaną jest podobne do dyskusji o wyższości VW nad autami japońskimi na podstawie broszurek czy tabelek na stronie reklamowej. Rzeczywistość jest zupełnie inna.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czyli membrana jest pneumo-szczelna? Ciekawe...


Oczywiście. Chcesz przetestować, czy da się przez nią oddychać? Mi się nie udało.




> W wacie wystąpi ruch powietrza ponieważ powietrze o wyższej temperaturze (ogrzane od wewnątrz będzie dążyło do góry, w strone membrany.


Jakoś u mnie w domu nawet bez spowalniacza w postaci termoizolacji powietrze ciepłe nie chce iść do góry - najcieplej mam przy podłodze.




> Paroizolacja nie jest warstwą szczelną.


No to została źle wykonana.




> Umożliwia w sposób ograniczony przenikanie pary wodnej.


Ileż przy µ=593432 zwykłej, żółtej folii pary przez nią się przedostanie?




> Problem w tym że bardzo mały opór powietrzny waty pozwala na szybki przepływ powietrza, o wyższej temperaturze i wilgotności. Wata o zawilgoceniu na poziomie 5-10% traci tragicznie swoją izolacyjność. Współczynnik lambda może wzrosną nawet o 120%.


Normy wymagają, by wełna poddana 24 godzinom opadów deszczu nie przekroczyła wilgotności 1,5%. *24 godziny ciągłych opadów deszczu*
Przy 22* powietrze o wilgotności względnej 100% ma 19,5g wody/m3. Nasączenie taką parą wełny o gęstości 28kg/m3 oznacza wilgotność 0,07%. 
Więc żeby osiągnąć procenty wilgotności musi długotrwale występować w przegrodzie punkt rosy bądź musi być regularnie zalewana i nie może mieć ta wilgoć możliwości odparowania - czyli błędne zaprojektowanie przegrody bądź błąd wykonawczy.
Przy prawidłowo zaprojektowanej i wykonanej przegrodzie wilgotność wełny jest grubo poniżej procenta.
*
Podasz źródło tych badań? Jak osiągnęli takie zawilgocenie wełny?*

----------


## mat3006

Czas najwyższy przestać traktować serio Twoje wpisy. Ilość nie znaczy jakość. Nie mam czasu (ni chęci) na "dyskusję" z tak fundamentalnymi bzdurami. To co zrobisz u siebie to Twoja sprawa, prośba tylko o nierozpowszechnianie tego ponieważ ktoś przypadkiem potraktuje serio i zrobi sobie i swojemu domowi "kuku". Tak przy okazji to jakie masz wykształcenie i zawód wykonywany?
Pozdrav,
SM

----------


## Kaizen

> Tak przy okazji to jakie masz wykształcenie i zawód wykonywany?


Policjantem jesteś? Czy sprzedawcą pianki?

A co ze źródłem tych Twoich badań? Wstydzisz się go, czy sam na kolanie napisałeś?

----------


## Jaro789

Najlepszą pianką pur z jaką miałem do czynienia jest pianka  :spam:  , dużo wydajniejsza od innych pian, zastyga w ok. 20 minut, mega jest.

----------


## lusmar

I dalej nie wiem, czy zastosować wełne czy pianke  :no:

----------


## Tomaszs131

A po przeczytaniu tematu tego jak i innych na FM faktycznie nic wartościowego nie znalazłeś?

----------


## bcgarage

> Dla niego ma być tyle ile mam w projekcie czyli w moim przypadku jest to U = 0,11 W(m2 K) odpowiednik 30cm wełny o lambdzie 0,033. Jak mi wpadają ludzie od pianek na budowę, to mi mówią, że 20cm OK wystarczy. Pytam więc jakiej, o jakiej lambdzie i jak to liczą, bo przecież audytor też mi to wyliczał będzie.  Odpowiedzi w stylu "bo tak się przyjmuje" powodują chęć kopnięcia w zadek odpowiadającego.


Kolega teraz szukał wycen pianki. Takie samo pierd... ale 0 szczegółów na temat pianki. Podawali tylko firmy na których robią. Oczywiście dziwnym trafem jakiś deklaracji z danymi pianki, parametrami żaden nie chciał podać. 25cm pianki za 10tys wyszło. to wyznacznik jedynie - cena. Będzie zasypywał wełną, 40cm za ok 8tys. Parametry znane i przedstawiane, bez pierdolen...ia

----------


## mat3006

Jeżeli zasyp (rozumiem że na powierzchni płaskiej) to już lepiej dobrą celulozą. A brak kompetentnych wykonawców/sprzedawców pianki nie obciąża technologii tylko jest dowodem braku weryfikacji kompetencji.
SM

----------


## Pytajnick

> Kolega teraz szukał wycen pianki. Takie samo pierd... ale 0 szczegółów na temat pianki. Podawali tylko firmy na których robią. Oczywiście dziwnym trafem jakiś deklaracji z danymi pianki, parametrami żaden nie chciał podać. 25cm pianki za 10tys wyszło. to wyznacznik jedynie - cena. Będzie zasypywał wełną, 40cm za ok 8tys. Parametry znane i przedstawiane, bez pierdolen...ia


I dlatego u mnie nie robili 'lokalsi' którzy nie wiedzieli czym robią ,tylko kumaci, którzy przejechali ponad 300km w jedną stronę przy okazji wyrywając kilka wisienek z lokalnego tortu pianowców  :big grin:

----------

